# Ho perso tutte le certezze.



## Anonimo10 (9 Giugno 2007)

Ciao sono un ragazzo di 19 anni e volevo chiedervi un grosso consiglio.

Proprio oggi, casualmente, ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre con un altro uomo (che tra l'altro dice di essere suo amico). Sono confuso. Confusissimo. Non saprei se rivelare che ho scoperto il tutto a mia madre o meno. Non vorrei che la felicità della nostra famiglia si rovinasse....Cosa fare?

Aspetto vostri consigli. Grazie infinitamente


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Giugno 2007)

Anonimo10 ha detto:


> Ciao sono un ragazzo di 19 anni e volevo chiedervi un grosso consiglio.
> 
> Proprio oggi, casualmente, ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre con un altro uomo (che tra l'altro dice di essere suo amico). Sono confuso. Confusissimo. Non saprei se rivelare che ho scoperto il tutto a mia madre o meno. Non vorrei che la felicità della nostra famiglia si rovinasse....Cosa fare?
> 
> Aspetto vostri consigli. Grazie infinitamente


Ciao, benvenuto.
E' vero si che rivelare a tua madre di esser venuto a conoscenza del fatto che lei tradisce tuo padre potrebbe smorzare la felicità e la buona armonia familiare.
Però, anche tener nascosta la cosa e fingere che tutto vada a gonfie vele...
Ho voluto ragionare ad "alta voce" ma così, a freddo non so cosa consigliarti, anche perchè è una situazione delicata.
Air


----------



## Anonimo10 (9 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto.
> E' vero si che rivelare a tua madre di esser venuto a conoscenza del fatto che lei tradisce tuo padre potrebbe smorzare la felicità e la buona armonia familiare.
> Però, anche tener nascosta la cosa e fingere che tutto vada a gonfie vele...
> Ho voluto ragionare ad "alta voce" ma così, a freddo non so cosa consigliarti, anche perchè è una situazione delicata.
> Air


Grazie Air....
E una situazione che mi si è parata davanti all'improvviso...e onestamente non ci avevo mai pensato. La rabbia ormai è passata...sono piu deluso e triste. Deluso perchè credevo che mia madre fosse una persona fedele a cui credere e adesso che ci penso credo che non sia nemmeno la prima volta che tradisce. E triste per mio padre una persona che ha dato tanto a sua moglie e a me e a mia sorella.
Sono deluso e triste...ecco tutto. Please Help Me.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (9 Giugno 2007)

Mi dispiace tanto piccolo. Io credo che tu debba dire a tua madre di essere a conoscenza del fattaccio ed assieme decidere sul da farsi. Non puoi portare un peso così grande.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Giugno 2007)

Anonimo10 ha detto:


> Ciao sono un ragazzo di 19 anni e volevo chiedervi un grosso consiglio.
> 
> Proprio oggi, casualmente, ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre con un altro uomo (che tra l'altro dice di essere suo amico). Sono confuso. Confusissimo. Non saprei se rivelare che ho scoperto il tutto a mia madre o meno. Non vorrei che la felicità della nostra famiglia si rovinasse....Cosa fare?
> 
> Aspetto vostri consigli. Grazie infinitamente


 
buona sera anonimo.



Sono d'accordo con Compos, tu hai bisogno e devi reclamare questo bisogno di doverne parlare con qualcuno, e la cosa migliore che tu possa fare a parer mio è ascoltare tua madre. Certamente sapra' dirti quello che noi non possiamo fare, se non ascoltare a nostra volta la tua angoscia comprensibilissima.

Non giudicarla per ora. Aspetta di ascoltare quello che ti dirà. E' una ferita che solo lei è in grado di cicatrizzare...almeno parzialmente...e se per tutti questi anni l'hai riconosciuta nel suo ruolo di madre amorevole e attenta a tuoi bisogni, ora è giunto il momento che tu faccia un passo verso di lei, sei giovane è vero, ma anche adulto caro amico, e sono certa che se l'immagine di lei ai tuoi occhi  ora, ha subito un forte trauma, attraverso il dialogo questo dolore si sapra' sopire, ti saprà sopire.

e se ancora ne vorrai parlare ..siamo qui che ti aspettiamo.

un abbraccio giovane amico.

micio.


----------



## Anonimo10 (10 Giugno 2007)

Grazie a tutti per l'ascolto...ho le idee più chiare adesso. Grazie davvero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2007)

*Ciao*

Ho un figlio della tua età.
Io e mio marito un anno fa abbiamo dovuto comunicare ai nostri figli che ci separavamo perché avevo scoperto il tradimento del padre e la tristezza nei loro occhi non la dimentico. Ora dopo un anno va molto meglio e hanno ottimi rapporti col padre.
Non avrei mai voluto saperlo da mio figlio. Quindi non devi parlarne con tuo padre. Ma se fossi stata io e mio figlio l'avesse scoperto avrei voluto che me lo dicesse e non covasse angoscia e dolore.
Ricorda che il rapporto tra tuo padre e tua madre è cosa separata rispetto al ruolo di genitori e che il tradimento non è verso di te. Non sai e non devi sapere cosa c'è tra loro che può essere alla base di comnportamenti che ti sembrano in contrrasto con quel che tu hai sempre recepito da loro.
Se vuoi raccontare come l'hai saputo possiamo aiutarti a confermarti nella tua idea o a rassicurarti che puoi avere frainteso.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Giugno 2007)

*come sempre...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho un figlio della tua età.
> Io e mio marito un anno fa abbiamo dovuto comunicare ai nostri figli che ci separavamo perché avevo scoperto il tradimento del padre e la tristezza nei loro occhi non la dimentico. Ora dopo un anno va molto meglio e hanno ottimi rapporti col padre.
> Non avrei mai voluto saperlo da mio figlio. Quindi non devi parlarne con tuo padre. Ma se fossi stata io e mio figlio l'avesse scoperto avrei voluto che me lo dicesse e non covasse angoscia e dolore.
> Ricorda che il rapporto tra tuo padre e tua madre è cosa separata rispetto al ruolo di genitori e che il tradimento non è verso di te. Non sai e non devi sapere cosa c'è tra loro che può essere alla base di comnportamenti che ti sembrano in contrrasto con quel che tu hai sempre recepito da loro.
> ...


bella , cara e giusta  lei...


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2007)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> bella , cara e giusta lei...


Sì, purchè lui non abbia un peso insopportabile da portare.  I genitori hanno anche un rapporeo di responsabilità verso i figli e se lui lo ha saputo, qualche sbadataggine o scarsa prudenza c'è stata!
Il tradimento della madre è un fatto fra genitori ma la madre DEVE sapere il il figlio ne è al corrente, anche solo per rendersi conto di COME comportarsi quando questo signore fosse incautamente in presenza di lei e del padre!!!
Mettetevi nei panni del ragazzo, ha la vita davanti, è bene che impari che se i "grandi" sbagliano, sanno anche prendersene carico..... quindi giusto che siano fatti fra il padre e la madre, ma che lui ne sia al corrente è sanatorio che la madre lo sappia, proprio perchè contuinuerebbe nella commedia del "non sapere" che al figlio suonerebbe come presa in giro.
Al ragazzo dico solo che nella vita capita di sbagliare e di fare scelte non moralmente corrette, ma la vita stessa darà a lui risposte che lo porteranno a capire gli errori umani. Parli con la madre come figlio e come persona che la ama, e le esprima i dubbi, la confusione e il disagio che lo sta accompagnando in questa nuova e difficile esperienza, non come chi condanna ma come chi cerca di capire. 
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2007)

Anonimo10 ha detto:


> Grazie Air....
> E una situazione che mi si è parata davanti all'improvviso...e onestamente non ci avevo mai pensato. La rabbia ormai è passata...sono piu deluso e triste. Deluso perchè credevo che mia madre fosse una persona fedele a cui credere e adesso che ci penso credo che non sia nemmeno la prima volta che tradisce. E triste per mio padre una persona che ha dato tanto a sua moglie e a me e a mia sorella.
> Sono deluso e triste...ecco tutto. Please Help Me.


Anonimo, benvenuto.

Ti prego, ascoltami...NON GIUDICARE assolutamente tua madre.
Quali che siano i suoi motivi, NON LI CONOSCI.
La vita familiare è un conto, la vita INTIMA di un matrimonio, di una persona, è una cosa che solo quella persona conosce e sa valutare.

Non spetta a te, come figlio, intrometterti o giudicare.
Valuta tua madre per la donna che è con te COME MADRE, e consentile la stessa privacy nei suoi rapporti intimi che vorresti LEI DESSE A TE!!!

Il mio consiglio è di aiutarla a mantenere la pace famigliare, se è un suo obiettivo (come mi pare sia....visto che sta in famiglia) e continuare ad amarla e rispettarla per la madre che è.

Tuo padre sarà sicuramente una persona eccezionale, ma la realtà sui loro rapporti la conoscono solo loro e appartiene solo a loro. STANNE FUORI.

Un abbraccio!!!


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Anonimo, benvenuto.
> 
> Ti prego, ascoltami...NON GIUDICARE assolutamente tua madre.
> Quali che siano i suoi motivi, NON LI CONOSCI.
> ...


 
Certo Verena, starne fuori dai loro "status di coppia" inteso come gestione a due, ma non può fingere di non sapere, sarebbe esattamente come mentire a sè stesso ed a lei... non è la scelta giusta perchè la madre, pur nella assoluta libera arbitrarietà del suo rapporto col padre DEVE sapere che il figlio sa. Divbersamente si aggiungerebbe menzogna alla menzogna...........e un simile statp non porta che all'incomprensione ed all'incomunicabilità.
La chiarezza non è interferenza, lui ha 19 anni non 12, un dialogo fra figlio e genitori s'impone. e un giorno la madre dovesse fare scelte forti o la cosa venisse a galla (con un amico di famiglia poi) i figli sarebbero se non altro meno presi alla sprovvista. 
I figli sono sempre più grandi e più comprensivi di quanto noi li valutiamo, ma vanno trattati da grandi!! La chiarezza non è un giudizio, in questo caso è un dialogo fra "persone" interessate a questa nuova realtà.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo Verena, starne fuori dai loro "status di coppia" inteso come gestione a due, ma non può fingere di non sapere, sarebbe esattamente come mentire a sè stesso ed a lei... non è la scelta giusta perchè la madre, pur nella assoluta libera arbitrarietà del suo rapporto col padre DEVE sapere che il figlio sa. Divbersamente si aggiungerebbe menzogna alla menzogna...........e un simile statp non porta che all'incomprensione ed all'incomunicabilità.
> La chiarezza non è interferenza, lui ha 19 anni non 12, un dialogo fra figlio e genitori s'impone. e un giorno la madre dovesse fare scelte forti o la cosa venisse a galla (con un amico di famiglia poi) i figli sarebbero se non altro meno presi alla sprovvista.
> I figli sono sempre più grandi e più comprensivi di quanto noi li valutiamo, ma vanno trattati da grandi!! La chiarezza non è un giudizio, in questo caso è un dialogo fra "persone" interessate a questa nuova realtà.
> Bruja


 
Sono d'accordo, ne parli con la madre, ma SENZA GIUDIZI.
Attaccare un genitore che ha già dei problemi (gestire una relazione extraconiugale non è mai una passeggiata emotiva...) anche come GENITORE non è il miglior punto di partenza per un dialogo.

Le dica..ho l'impressione che...è vero? Hai bisogno di me, mamma, vuoi parlarmene?

Cio' che deve evitarne di farsi complice o avversario di una situazione intima da cui - a mio avviso - deve prendere le distanze.


Bacio!


----------



## Anonimo10 (10 Giugno 2007)

Io quello che vorrei evitare è di rovinare competamente la mia famiglia. Mia madre sta facendo una cosa sbagliatissima. E se questa storia venisse a galla sarebbe ,come dire , rinnegata da tutta la sua famiglia genitori compresi. Ed io è su quello che voglio puntare.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2007)

Anonimo10 ha detto:


> Io quello che vorrei evitare è di rovinare competamente la mia famiglia. Mia madre sta facendo una cosa sbagliatissima. E se questa storia venisse a galla sarebbe ,come dire , rinnegata da tutta la sua famiglia genitori compresi. Ed io è su quello che voglio puntare.


Scusami, ma sbagli.

Perché questa volontà nemmeno troppo sotterranea di PUNIRE tua madre?!

Saresti così' contento di volerla vedere messa alla GOGNA, abbandonata e allonanata dai suoi stessi genitori?!?!?

E' questo che vuoi?! Tua madre come GENITORE merita questo odio da te?! Vuoi vederla sola e sconfitta e derisa, il resto della famiglia in lacrime e umiliazioni?


Mi spiace, ma trovo questo tuo atteggiamento sbagliatissimo e foriero di tanto dolore per tutti, te in primis....

Se tua madre ha sbagliato, non sta A TE e A NESSUNO giudicarla.

Ricordati le parole di Gesu' Cristo e rileggiti la parabola dell'occhio e della trave...

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2007)

*Anonimo*



Anonimo10 ha detto:


> Io quello che vorrei evitare è di rovinare competamente la mia famiglia. Mia madre sta facendo una cosa sbagliatissima. E se questa storia venisse a galla sarebbe ,come dire , rinnegata da tutta la sua famiglia genitori compresi. Ed io è su quello che voglio puntare.


Appunto, parlane con comprensione e con dialogo aperto. Non essere giudice ma figlio preoccupato e affettuoso. Cerca di capire le sue ragioni ed esponi con natiuralezza i tuoi timori.E' tua madre e sa perfettamente che questa notizia ti ha creato confusione. 
Nulla è impossibile al dialogo, e se vedi che si chiude, non insistere, dalle tempo, capirà, una madre ha sempre in sè la facoltà di capire il disagio dei figli.
Un abbraccio da noi tutte mamme del forum e resta qui, se avrai problemi cercheremo di aiutarti per evitare malintesi e forse dissapori che non porterebbero che ad aumentare i problemi.
Bruja


----------



## Anonimo10 (10 Giugno 2007)

Appena avrà un attimo libero, da sola, le parlerò...comunque grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2007)

*Capisco*



Anonimo10 ha detto:


> Io quello che vorrei evitare è di rovinare competamente la mia famiglia. Mia madre sta facendo una cosa sbagliatissima. E se questa storia venisse a galla sarebbe ,come dire , rinnegata da tutta la sua famiglia genitori compresi. Ed io è su quello che voglio puntare.


Ho un'idea di come ti senti.
Capisco che essere venuto a conoscenza di una cosa tanto grave ti fa sentire di avere un potere, delle responsabilità. Ma non è così. Tu le devi perlare perché lei faccia quel che ritiene giusto e ti tolga al più presto da un ruolo che non deve essere il tuo. In questo momento tu sei depositario di un segreto che non vuoi rivelare per non fare del male a chi consideri vittime (qual è la situazione reale non puoi saperlo), ma che non ti senti di tacere senza diventare complice.
Per questo devi parlarne al più presto con lei e liberarti da questo ruolo.
Ripeto che se ci dici di più possiamo magari smontare parte del castello di orribili fantasie che stai costrundo.
Bacio


----------



## Anonimo10 (10 Giugno 2007)

Giusto ieri sera ho acceso il portatile del negzio dei miei perche dovevo mettere a posto una cosa...Il computer era scarico quindi ho rivisto la schermate del momento dello spegnimento. Sullo schermo era presente una pagina di Messenger.. Con il dialogo tra mia madre e l'altro infame. E il dialogo era inequivocabile. Mi sono sentito come sprofondare...Ho pensato: Mia Madre?? No Lei non può...però il dialogo era quello e non poteva nemmeno essere un errore.
Una persona che credevo fedele e giusta è diventata una persona disprezzabile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2007)

*Attenzione!*



Anonimo10 ha detto:


> Giusto ieri sera ho acceso il portatile del negzio dei miei perche dovevo mettere a posto una cosa...Il computer era scarico quindi ho rivisto la schermate del momento dello spegnimento. Sullo schermo era presente una pagina di Messenger.. Con il dialogo tra mia madre e l'altro infame. E il dialogo era inequivocabile. Mi sono sentito come sprofondare...Ho pensato: Mia Madre?? No Lei non può...però il dialogo era quello e non poteva nemmeno essere un errore.
> Una persona che credevo fedele e giusta è diventata una persona disprezzabile...


Era sicuramente riferito a fatti?
Sai quanto si può "dire" che non corrisponde a realtà? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque puoi partire da lì per parlargliene.


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2007)

*Anonimo10*

Aspetta a valutare ed a giudicare,una conversazione spesos è più lo specchio che due persone in quelle condizioni si prefiggono di dare all'altro che la realtà dei fatti. Forse questa evasione è più formale che reale, noin perchè non sia avvenuto nulla ma perchè la consistenza del fatto è rapportabile alla insofferemnza ed alla noia di una routine e, il dialogo che tu potrai avere con lei, potrebbe cambiare questi equilibri tanto precari quanto pretestuosi.
Parlane, e dille solo che sei frastornato e che non vuoi puntare il dito (provocheresti una chiusura di tipo autoritario) ma capire che le sta accadendo a lei ed al loro matrimonio.
Bruja

p.s. Informa tua madre di essere più prudente e di non lasciare tracce di questa sgradevole situazione ... in fondo a te deve delle spiegazioni da madre ma Dio non voglia che debba darne da moglie solo per imprudenza.


----------



## fnl (10 Giugno 2007)

Situazione delicatissima e dolorosa, concordo sui consigli dati, una cosa però aggiungerei se mi trovassi nella tua situazione, le chiederei di prendere una decisione chiara nei confronti di tuo padre....senza confessare naturalmente, ma se sente di amare l'altro....meglio separarsi che trascinare una situazione che potrebbe distruggere completamente la tua famiglia.


un abbraccio


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2007)

fnl ha detto:


> Situazione delicatissima e dolorosa, concordo sui consigli dati, una cosa però aggiungerei se mi trovassi nella tua situazione, le chiederei di prendere una decisione chiara nei confronti di tuo padre....senza confessare naturalmente, ma se sente di amare l'altro....meglio separarsi che trascinare una situazione che potrebbe distruggere completamente la tua famiglia.
> 
> 
> un abbraccio


In teoria sono d'accordo, pero'...pero' certe decisioni non si maturano d'incanto.
Non voglio sostenere che la madre avrebbe l'alibi per continuare in eterno con situazioni ambigue, ci mancherebbe, ma il nostro amico non ha il RUOLO per porle questo ultimatum, che spetta solo al padre in quanto marito.

Noi non sappiamo che tipo di rapporto sia, quello della madre con l'amico, magari è solo una corrispondenza virtuale un po' ose', che consente ad entrambi di vivere delle fantasia, magari no...chissà.

Ma metterla di fronte ad un ultimatum non spetta al ragazzo, che al limite puo' aiutarla a ragionare, anche se istintivamente mi ripugnerebbe coinvolgere un figlio in una situazione così delicata e intima.

Un bacio!


----------



## Anonimo10 (10 Giugno 2007)

In effetti la situazione è delicata...nn ho avuto ancora il tempo di parlare della situazione...le parole le ho...mi manca solo il momento opportuno.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2007)

*Il forum va e viene....*

...e ora è tornato! Speriamo ci resti!

Un bacio a tutti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2007)

*Come vedi...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...e ora è tornato! Speriamo ci resti!
> 
> Un bacio a tutti!


...ci siamo solo noi...
Gli altri non riescono a rientrare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Speriamo che tutto si sistemi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E che vengano "sistemati" coloro che hanno compiuto questo atto di disturbo!


----------



## Rebecca (11 Giugno 2007)

Ma voi lo vedavate il forum?
Io per nulla, da domenica. M'ero preoccupata e avevo cercato in Internet altri canali per contattare alcuni di voi. Riuscendoci, peraltro,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e seminando il mio indirizzo e-mail nella speranza di ricostruire almeno in parte il gruppo...
E invece rieccovi qui 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... Persi e Ritrovati 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...


----------



## Old LILA.... (12 Giugno 2007)

Anonimo10 ha detto:


> Ciao sono un ragazzo di 19 anni e volevo chiedervi un grosso consiglio.
> 
> Proprio oggi, casualmente, ho scoperto che mia madre tradisce mio padre con un altro uomo (che tra l'altro dice di essere suo amico). Sono confuso. Confusissimo. Non saprei se rivelare che ho scoperto il tutto a mia madre o meno. Non vorrei che la felicità della nostra famiglia si rovinasse....Cosa fare?
> 
> Aspetto vostri consigli. Grazie infinitamente


sei in una situazione difficile e qualunque scelta farai purtroppo avrà conseguenze poco carine.se non dici nulla ti sentirai in colpa verso tuo padre e se parli ti metti contro tua madre,purtroppo in entrambi i casi metti la tua famiglia a rischio. Io al tuo posto parlerei con mia madre e le darei un tempo stabilito per rimettere tutto al suo posto,ma è difficile,non vorrei proprio trovarmi al tuo posto


----------



## Verena67 (12 Giugno 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> e le darei un tempo stabilito per rimettere tutto al suo posto,ma è difficile,non vorrei proprio trovarmi al tuo posto


Lila..non penso proprio lui si trovi nella posizione  e con l'autorità morale di dare ultimatum.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io so che da un figlio non ne accetterei!

E poi...siamo sicuri che rinunciare alla storia extra sia l'unica possibile soluzione?!?!

E se la mamma volesse invece sciogliere il matrimonio?!?!?

Non si puo' dare nulla per scontato...

Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Giugno 2007)

Io non so che consigli dare, proprio non so... brutto momento A10... spiace.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però ti dico una cosa... imparare a guardare i propri genitori come persone è un momento importantissimo della nostra crescita personale.

E spesso, non è che quello che si vede sia una meraviglia.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





O comunque, è facilmente molto diverso da quello che vedevamo prima.


Buona vita, ragazzo!


----------



## Old Otella82 (12 Giugno 2007)

No ragazzi.
Premetto, avete toccato un nervo scoperto, ma io il "NON GIUDICARE" non lo riesco a buttar giù.
Lo dicevano anche a me "non giudicare" quando si venne a sapere di mio padre, mi fecero parlare anche con una psicologa amica di famiglia per convincermi (ma non ci hanno più riprovato, avevo 16 anni e la tipa mi trovò irremovibile), ma sono del parere che giudicare sia qualcosa di umano, che lo facciamo tutti, che lo facciamo anche senza accorgercene (se vedi un tizio per la strada che ti fa provare a pelle, a vista, una brutta sensazione cambi marciapiede. Lo giudichi e lo eviti), e credo che a maggior ragione sia un diritto quello di giudicare chi ci è così vicino, chi dovrebbe amarci sopra tutti, ovvero un genitore. Tradire è una scelta, come tutte le scelte ha dei rischi, questo è un rischio grande che un traditore sceglie di compiere.. è troppo facile uscirsene con un "non giudicare".

Anonimo a te direttamente mando innanzitutto un abbraccio, e mi accodo al consiglio degli altri. Parla con tua madre, dille ciò che sai, non tenerti tutto dentro. Non è tuo compito farlo sapere a tuo padre, ma tua madre deve sapere di essere stata scoperta, deve sapere ciò che pensi, deve sapere che ti sta facendo del male, deve essere messa difronte ai fatti. poi deve scegliere, di nuovo. Non sarà un momento facile, tu ascoltala, perchè è giusto dare la possibilità a lei di spiegarsi e di spiegarti, ma non tenerti dentro ciò che provi.
In bocca al lupo, e passa di qui ancora.. questo è un salotto virtuale pieno di persone e di esperienze, che male non fanno, spesso anzi danno una mano.



ps= aggiungo: perchè un figlio che scopre il tradimento del genitore deve essere quieto calmo comprensivo.. adulto... e il genitore deve potersi vivere emozioni adolescenziali, palpitazioni, e tutto il resto, senza dover, infine, ritrovare il suo ruolo di adulto affrontando una situazione difficile, come la critica e il dolore di un figlio?...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> No ragazzi.
> 
> .........................
> ps= aggiungo: perchè un figlio che scopre il tradimento del genitore deve essere quieto calmo comprensivo.. adulto... e il genitore deve potersi vivere emozioni adolescenziali, palpitazioni, e tutto il resto, senza dover, infine, ritrovare il suo ruolo di adulto affrontando una situazione difficile, come la critica e il dolore di un figlio?...


Garantisco che il primo pensiero di un genitore è per i figli e che occulta un tradimento più per loro che per il/la partner.
Inoltre sapere che un figlio sa è una cosa che fa dare la dimensione giusta e reale a una storia.
E non c'è paragone tra pensare di dirlo a un bambino o a un adolescente.
Chi dice che aspetta la crescita dei figli lo dice solo per convenienza economica o mentendo: meglio comunicare uina separazione a un bambino!


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Giugno 2007)

Io sono irremovibile su questa certezza, e fino a quando non mi dimostreranno il contrario, lo sarò.

Perdonate il mio accento vivo..ma perchè vivo potrebbe essere questo cazzo di dolore:

ma i genitori si separano dai figli o dai loro coinquilini?

Io sono certissima, che se gli stessi fossero stati capaci di fare i genitori in uione, lo saprebbero fare anche in separazione!

sai che gli frega ad un figlio se questi non condividono piu' le lenzuola? 

Un figlio ha paura di perdere l'amore che riceve , non quello che che due non si sanno piu' darsi, questo è l'unico tradimento che sentono!

Taglio troppo con l'accetta?

io ve lo leggo ( in Otella è fortissima questa sensazione ),e me lo sono letta addosso allora...com'è? sbaglio?


----------



## Old LILA.... (12 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lila..non penso proprio lui si trovi nella posizione e con l'autorità morale di dare ultimatum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io infatti non ho detto che se fossi nei panni del nostro amico direi a mia madre di rinunciare alla storia exstra ma di risolvere la situazione in cui vive,o mio padre o l'altro e se lei non accetta io finito il tempo stabilito direi tutto a mio padre.Lei comportandosi così non sta ingannando solo il marito ma tutto la famiglia e visto che non ritengo giusto che il figlio debba prendersi il peso dei suoi errori è giusto che lei si assuma le sue responsabilità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2007)

*Ma neanche per idea*



LILA.... ha detto:


> io infatti non ho detto che se fossi nei panni del nostro amico direi a mia madre di rinunciare alla storia exstra ma di risolvere la situazione in cui vive,o mio padre o l'altro e se lei non accetta io finito il tempo stabilito direi tutto a mio padre.Lei comportandosi così non sta ingannando solo il marito ma tutto la famiglia e visto che non ritengo giusto che il figlio debba prendersi il peso dei suoi errori è giusto che lei si assuma le sue responsabilità


Un figlio è un figlio e non deve imporre nulla! Certo di certe situazioni soffre e un genitore ne deve tenere conto...ma a nessuna età si deve assumere o gli devono essere scaricate responsabilità che non gli competono.
Anonimo dirà a sua madre quel che sa, ma mica spetta a lui verificare se la madre chiuderà o no la relazione!
Cosa dovrebbe fare per controllare? Pedinare la madre? !


----------



## Old Otella82 (12 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un figlio è un figlio e non deve imporre nulla! Certo di certe situazioni soffre e un genitore ne deve tenere conto...ma a nessuna età si deve assumere o gli devono essere scaricate responsabilità che non gli competono.
> Anonimo dirà a sua madre quel che sa, ma mica spetta a lui verificare se la madre chiuderà o no la relazione!
> Cosa dovrebbe fare per controllare? Pedinare la madre? !


Scusate, io scrivo di pancia in certi thread.
Un figlio non deve imporre nulla, e non deve arrivare all'ultimatum.. sta alla madre aprire gli occhi e comportarsi da madre scegliendo una volta per tutte di essere onesta e coraggiosa. Non ami più papino?! lo molli! L'amante era un giochino perchè con papino le cose non andavano benissimo? molli l'amante e cresci affrontando la situazione in casa e cercando di far qualcosa di costruttivo per salvare il rapporto che non sia sfarfallare altrove.
Un figlio non dovrebbe intervenire in queste cose perchè non dovrebbe proprio trovarsi in una situazione del genere... e in questi casi può trovarsi a crescere tutto insieme e a fare per sè una scelta molto dolorosa: delegittimare nel suo cuore il genitore. Come ha fatto mia madre con suo padre e come ho fatto io con mio padre per un breve periodo (temeva il giudizio di mio fratello e non ci parlava più facendolo soffrire da cani. io a 16 anni gli ho dovuto dare l'ultimatum dicendogli che se lui non amava abbastanza mio fratello lo amavo io per lui, e che non avrei accettato di essere la sua comoda preferenza)


Micio.. è fuori di dubbio che un genitore si separi dal compagno e non dai figli, ma sono tante altre cose che giocano consapevolmente o meno in quel caso per i figli. almeno per me.
Non era la paura di non essere amata, è che il tradimento e l'abbandono (fra l'altro scoprendo che non era il primo) dopo aver visto il nulla e l'immobilità, non ti portano a pensare ad un fallimento del matrimonio ma a mettere in discussione perfino il concetto d'amore, di famiglia e di affetto.
L'amore è sedersi su due divani diversi per 10 anni senza rivolgersi la parola e uscirsene un giorno che le cose non andavano?! O piuttosto incazzarsi perchè le cose non vanno e discutere, tentare qualcosa, programmare cercare progettare cose diverse?!
Mio padre d'estate era un inferno. il mare non gli piaceva, la città lo annoiava, la montagna era fredda e la campagna faticosa. Oggi viaggia va al mare scia va in campagna e vive la città.. era dunque la compagnia il problema?! sì.
La famiglia è importante?! è un valore? è qualcosa che hai costruito con sacrificio e che devi proteggere?! e allora perchè stai col culo sul divano come sopra?! è troppo facile poi lasciarsi andare ad altri pensieri, ad altre persone.
Non contesto e non ho mai sofferto la separazione, ho contestato e ho sofferto per non aver visto proteggere quel che mi hanno insegnato essere valori, l'aver gettato la spugna, la mancanza di coraggio e di impegno. impegno è fatica, si sa, ma poi venitemi a dire che devo studiare a scuola per essere promossa e che sono una cazzona perchè non studio.. con quale diritto?! Con quale esempio?! Sono le contraddizioni il problema.
Non puoi dirmi, padre o madre, che una cosa è sbagliata o giusta in assoluto, e poi contraddirti nei fatti. 
E infine.. dopo tutto questo.. pretendere che il figlio non giudichi. no, dovevi farmi scemo genitore mio, mi hai fatto mediamente intelligente, te ne prendi oneri e onori.
"devi lottare nella vita, impegnarti, costruire il tuo futuro, nessuno ti regalerà mai niente." vale solo per me, figlia, o anche per chi mi ha messo al mondo?!
Sincerità e coerenza perpiacere, questo io chiedo ai miei genitori, nient'altro. che siano esseri umani e in quanto tali fallibili lo accetto, ma che i principi che cercano di dare a me siano contestabili per loro no. eh no. assolutamente no.
Sincerità e coerenza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2007)

*Otella*

Hai risposto troppo ..con la pancia.
Bada bene che condivido quello che hai detto, poi conosci la mia storia.
Ma nella situazione specifica di Anonimo in cui ha casualmente scoperto (o creduto di scoprire...si sa che con le mail si può fraintendere) un tradimento che non sospettava per la situazione che viveva.
Giusto parlarne con la madre.
Ma poi cosa dovrebbe fare? Diventare lui il coniuge che controlla. Chiedere prove? Pedinare la madre? Controllarle e mail e cell? Pretendere una rivelazione al padre in sua presenza? Un incontro a tre con lui la madre e l'amante?
Se un genitore (come il caso di tuo padre) se ne va, e senza spiegazioni, è un conto, ma se la madre gli dà delle spiegazioni (del genere che devono essere date a un figlio non a un marito) e poi dice che gestisce lei la situazione lui non può e NON DEVE assumere il ruolo di investigatore.
Ma NON DEVE PER SE STESSO non per la madre ! Rischierebbe di ricadere in un ruolo edipico che ha appena abbandonato !
Proprio praticamente non può far altro che informare la madre e lei si assumerà, si spera, il suo ruolo di genitore e di adulto SOPRATTUTTO TENENDO FUORI IL FIGLIO da qualsiasi intrusione che sarebbe devastante  per lui.


----------



## Old Otella82 (12 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai risposto troppo ..con la pancia.
> Bada bene che condivido quello che hai detto, poi conosci la mia storia.
> Ma nella situazione specifica di Anonimo in cui ha casualmente scoperto (o creduto di scoprire...si sa che con le mail si può fraintendere) un tradimento che non sospettava per la situazione che viveva.
> Giusto parlarne con la madre.
> ...


 
No, concordo, non deve per se stesso. Ma la fiducia è stata minata, ed è chiaro che se la madre non sarà sincera limpida e cristallina, lo farà lo stesso.
E se la madre affrontata di persona non sarà sincera, negherà, o farà promesse che non manterrà, il ruolo sarà inevitabilmente quello. Credi, Persa, che lui da domani dopo averle parlato, non sentirà l'assoluto bisogno di guardarle le email?! o il cellulare?! di osservarla attentamente nelle sue reazioni e nei suoi comportamenti?!
La madre  spero che si renderà conto del rischio che corre. mentire e ingannare il proprio compagno è una cosa, mentire e ingannare un figlio è peggio.. un genitore che ti ferisce lo perdoni male. Se io ho rapporti assurdi con mia madre è anche per la ferita che quel simpatico di mio nonno le ha lasciato. Sono cose che segnano tanto.. per questo m'incazzo quando i traditori hanno figli... a volte non si rendono conto davvero che rischiano più del conto dell'avvocato in una causa di divorzio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2007)

*Lo so bene*



Otella82 ha detto:


> No, concordo, non deve per se stesso. Ma la fiducia è stata minata, ed è chiaro che se la madre non sarà sincera limpida e cristallina, lo farà lo stesso.
> E se la madre affrontata di persona non sarà sincera, negherà, o farà promesse che non manterrà, il ruolo sarà inevitabilmente quello. Credi, Persa, che lui da domani dopo averle parlato, non sentirà l'assoluto bisogno di guardarle le email?! o il cellulare?! di osservarla attentamente nelle sue reazioni e nei suoi comportamenti?!
> La madre  spero che si renderà conto del rischio che corre. mentire e ingannare il proprio compagno è una cosa, mentire e ingannare un figlio è peggio.. un genitore che ti ferisce lo perdoni male. Se io ho rapporti assurdi con mia madre è anche per la ferita che quel simpatico di mio nonno le ha lasciato. Sono cose che segnano tanto.. per questo m'incazzo quando i traditori hanno figli... a volte non si rendono conto davvero che rischiano più del conto dell'avvocato in una causa di divorzio.


Però ricorda che stiamo rispondendo al figlio ...non alla madre.
A cui lui potrebbe consigliare di scrivere a noi e alla quale potresti spiegare il punto di vista "freddo" (tutto è relativo) rispetto a questa cosa.


----------



## Old Otella82 (12 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però ricorda che stiamo rispondendo al figlio ...non alla madre.
> A cui lui potrebbe consigliare di scrivere a noi e alla quale potresti spiegare il punto di vista "freddo" (tutto è relativo) rispetto a questa cosa.


Eh al figlio l'ho detto "parla con tua madre, non dirlo al padre, non fare l'investigatore". Però.. queste cose sono facili da dire in teoria e un casino da viversi. 
Spero davvero che il figlio si trovi davanti una madre sincera, disposta a fare scelte con testa e cuore. Se così fosse ci avrebbero tutti solo guadagnato.
Il problema è che un rapporto di amore e di fiducia primario (madre figlio) viene minato con una scoperta del genere, e se non è facile dare carta bianca a un partner che ci tradisce poi, e abbiamo i casi frequenti di recriminazioni, indurimenti d'animo, accuse violente, sospetti ricorrenti,.. con un genitore le cose non sono poi tanto diverse.
In sostanza Persa, io ci provo, ma so che al posto suo la mia pancia darebbe di matto, e la mia testa dovrebbe fare follie per tenerla a freno. so che parlerei con la madre e "proteggerei" il padre da una scoperta brutale per bocca del figlio (che condizionerebbe fra l'altro altri due rapporti), ma probabilmente non potrei fare a meno di stare addosso a mia madre e di sincerarmi che non mi abbia preso per il culo. 
Per cui predico bene, poi divago, poi mi racconto, poi m'incazzo.. ecc ecc. , e i miei post sono un gran casino.
Sono dell'idea che lui debba parlarci e ascoltarla, ma che debba anche farsi ascoltare, dirle in faccia quello che sente, permettendosi anche quel giudicare che molti sconsigliano. per me è una cosa inevitabilmente naturale.


----------



## Bruja (12 Giugno 2007)

*Nessuna interferenza*

E' normale che la pancia traballi e che venga la neusea in certe circostanze, ma se è vero che un figlio non deve interferire nella coppia genitoriale, è anche vero che deve avere la tranquillità che è dpoverosa verso un fioglio!
Lui può parlare con calma alla madre, e se la madre è un soggetto a rischio di collera, non avrà nulla da recriminare sull'averlo detto, perchè è LEI che deve delle spiegazioni visto che è LEI che si è fatta trovare in situazioni sconvenienti.
Andiamo, quale madre non si preoccuperebbe della serenità dei figli?  Posto che la cosa è risaputa e che lui gliene parli, anche se fra mille imbarazzi, lei ha il dovere di intervenire per sanare questa situazione.  Alla fine non l'ha scoperta il marito ma il figlio, forse che questa condizione è meno preoccupante perchè il figlio deve disinteressarsene e non sono fatti suoi?
Si hanno doveri verso il partner ma anche versao i figli, alla fine non siamo forse i loro esempi viventi della prosecuzione della vita? Triste madre quella che non trovasse il cuore e la testa per affrontare le sue scelte di fronte ad un figlio che facesse delle semplici domande.............. non giudizi, domande!!!
Resto del parere che senza tanti arzigogoli il ragazzo deve chiedere semplicemente chiarezza, non tanto per interferire fra il padre e la madre, ma per ritrovare lui una dimensione di accettazione e di ritrovata calma, serenità sarebbe troppo, nell'ambito familiare.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (12 Giugno 2007)

*Nessuna interferenza*

E' normale che la pancia traballi e che venga la neusea in certe circostanze, ma se è vero che un figlio non deve interferire nella coppia genitoriale, è anche vero che deve avere la tranquillità che è dpoverosa verso un fioglio!
Lui può parlare con calma alla madre, e se la madre è un soggetto a rischio di collera, non avrà nulla da recriminare sull'averlo detto, perchè è LEI che deve delle spiegazioni visto che è LEI che si è fatta trovare in situazioni sconvenienti.
Andiamo, quale madre non si preoccuperebbe della serenità dei figli?  Posto che la cosa è risaputa e che lui gliene parli, anche se fra mille imbarazzi, lei ha il dovere di intervenire per sanare questa situazione.  Alla fine non l'ha scoperta il marito ma il figlio, forse che questa condizione è meno preoccupante perchè il figlio deve disinteressarsene e non sono fatti suoi?
Si hanno doveri verso il partner ma anche versao i figli, alla fine non siamo forse i loro esempi viventi della prosecuzione della vita? Triste madre quella che non trovasse il cuore e la testa per affrontare le sue scelte di fronte ad un figlio che facesse delle semplici domande.............. non giudizi, domande!!!
Resto del parere che senza tanti arzigogoli il ragazzo deve chiedere semplicemente chiarezza, non tanto per interferire fra il padre e la madre, ma per ritrovare lui una dimensione di accettazione e di ritrovata calma, serenità sarebbe troppo, nell'ambito familiare.
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (12 Giugno 2007)

*Anonimo10*



La Lupa ha detto:


> *imparare a guardare i propri genitori come persone è un momento importantissimo della nostra crescita personale.*


Penso che questa frase de LaLupa ti debba far riflettere molto.
Perchè qualcosa di simile è successo anche a me, donna separata e quindi tecnicamente libera, quando mio figlio ha scoperto che avevo una relazione ha avuto uno shock, non ne ha parlato con me, ma con la sorella che cercava di fargli capire che avrebbe dovuto essere contento per me... invece niente.. si sentiva sconcertato, tradito... dalla sua mamma, essere "perfetto" e principalmente "asessuato"... 
perchè è così che vedete i genitori da bambini vero?
ma poi si cresce e si scopre che i genitori sono uomini e donne con pregi e difetti proprio come noi... 
e come non è giusto che i genitori frughino nei cassetti, diari e privacy dei figli mi sembra ovvio che sia orribile anche il contrario...

Mi spiace per quello che stai soffrendo, ma fai attenzione a non scambiare i ruoli perchè, ammesso che tua madre abbia una relazione, non sta tradendo te. Lei ti ama e ti amerà sempre... come tu ami ed amerai sempre lei anche se avrai una o cento ragazze...
Parlale, come ti hanno consigliato tutti, e soprattutto ascoltala...
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Giugno 2007)

*Scusate il mio intervento*

Ragazzi, ho letto molti vs. post ove consigliate ad Anonimo10 di parlarne con la madre. Non so se è la miglior cosa, perchè è proprio la madre ad aver compiuto malsano gesto nei confronti del marito, nei confronti della famiglia. Io ho una paura matta che essa sia di parte, essendo coinvolta in prima persona...ed essendone lei la "causa"...
E' proprio così tanto sbagliata questa mia riflessione?
Air


----------



## MariLea (12 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, ho letto molti vs. post ove consigliate ad Anonimo10 di parlarne con la madre. Non so se è la miglior cosa, perchè è proprio la madre ad aver compiuto malsano gesto nei confronti del marito, nei confronti della famiglia. Io ho una paura matta che essa sia di parte, essendo coinvolta in prima persona...ed essendone lei la "causa"...
> E' proprio così tanto sbagliata questa mia riflessione?
> Air


Siamo tutti di parte, sempre Air,
Anonimo non deve emettere un verdetto, parlare con la madre può essere uno sfogo ed anche un modo per capire quello che solo lei può spiegargli...


----------



## Bruja (12 Giugno 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, ho letto molti vs. post ove consigliate ad Anonimo10 di parlarne con la madre. Non so se è la miglior cosa, perchè è proprio la madre ad aver compiuto malsano gesto nei confronti del marito, nei confronti della famiglia. Io ho una paura matta che essa sia di parte, essendo coinvolta in prima persona...ed essendone lei la "causa"...
> E' proprio così tanto sbagliata questa mia riflessione?
> Air


Non è affatto sbagliata ma è irrisolvente.  
La madre deve comunque rendere il conto come genitrice. 
Vedi, il ragazzo potrebbe anche non dire nulla ma lo scotto che pagherebbe comunque la madre sarebbe disprezzo e perdita della sua autorità genitoriale.  Parlandone avrà la possibilità di riconduirre i,. figlio a spiegazioni circa l'umanità e la normalità di lei genitrice come persona...
Lupa ha espresso questo parere che fa riflettere, ma se i genitori stessi non si pongono di fronte ai loro FIGLI come PERSONE, sarà una causa persa in partenza.
Ecco perchè il dialogo può far recuparere ad entrambi anche il ruolo di persone, diversamente la madre si cristallizzerà nella sua autorità materna che non deve sapiegazioni o peggio sarà infastidita dal fatto che il figlio sia al corrente dei fatti; ed il figlio potrebbe non capire ancora certi passaggi della vita che lo porterebbero ad allontanarsi dalla madre per caduta del rispetto che le deve.
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Giugno 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Siamo *tutti di parte*, sempre Air,
> Anonimo non deve emettere un verdetto, parlare con la madre può essere uno sfogo ed anche un modo per capire quello che solo lei può spiegargli...


...ma essendo anche lei di parte, come tutti, che cacchio spiegherebbe al figlio???? Volendo, ripeto, volendo...potrebbe raccontare quel che vuole al figlio. E sempre volendo, potrebbe anche sparare sentenze e diffamazioni magari fasulle riguardo il marito, pur di trovare un prestesto per una giustificazione.
E' per questo che mi domando (e ci penso da quando il ns. amico ha postato per la prima volta) se è opportuno o no chiarire le questioni coi diretti interessati (quelli che sono nel torto, s'intende).
Airforever


----------



## Bruja (12 Giugno 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma essendo anche lei di parte, come tutti, che cacchio spiegherebbe al figlio???? Volendo, ripeto, volendo...potrebbe raccontare quel che vuole al figlio. E sempre volendo, potrebbe anche sparare sentenze e diffamazioni magari fasulle riguardo il marito, pur di trovare un prestesto per una giustificazione.
> E' per questo che mi domando (e ci penso da quando il ns. amico ha postato per la prima volta) se è opportuno o no chiarire le questioni coi diretti interessati (quelli che sono nel torto, s'intende).
> Airforever


Ritengo veramente improbabile che commetta l'errore di sparare a zero sul marito, sarebbe un clamoroso autogol che non leverrebbe perdonato.  Cerchiamo di intenderci qui l'incaxxato è il ragazzo, è deluso, gli è caduta la stima, la m,adre se non è una pazza dovrebbe avere comprensione e disponibilità.
Il ragazzo è prevenuto e non credo che abbocchi a simili mezzucci, mentre la madre avrebbe tutto da guadagnare ad aprire un dialogo sereno e "adulto".
Chiaro che poi è possibile tutto ed il contrario di tutto, ma il silenzio porterà solo solidarietà totale per il padre e sprezzo per la madre.... e su questo non ci piove, proprio perchè lei stessa, sapendo che il figlio sa, dovrebbe trattarlo come "persona" quando lui gliene chiedesse merito.
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ritengo veramente improbabile che commetta l'errore di sparare a zero sul marito, sarebbe un clamoroso autogol che non leverrebbe perdonato. Cerchiamo di intenderci qui l'incaxxato è il ragazzo, è deluso, gli è caduta la stima,* la m,adre se non è una pazza dovrebbe avere comprensione e disponibilità*.
> Il ragazzo è prevenuto e non credo che abbocchi a simili mezzucci, mentre la madre avrebbe tutto da guadagnare ad aprire un dialogo sereno e "adulto".
> Chiaro che poi è possibile tutto ed il contrario di tutto, ma il silenzio porterà solo solidarietà totale per il padre e sprezzo per la madre.... e su questo non ci piove, proprio perchè lei stessa, sapendo che il figlio sa, dovrebbe trattarlo come "persona" quando lui gliene chiedesse merito.
> Bruja


Bruja, scusa ma non concordo. Sai come la penso. Comprensione, disponibilità...e aggiungiamo anche rispetto...cazzolina, se una persona avesse questi requisiti non tradirebbe...
Mi spiace dire queste cose pubblicamente anche perchè tra i "forumisti" c'è anche Anonimo10...potrei ferirlo ulteriormente con i miei interventi...
Air


----------



## Old LILA.... (13 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un figlio è un figlio e non deve imporre nulla! Certo di certe situazioni soffre e un genitore ne deve tenere conto...ma a nessuna età si deve assumere o gli devono essere scaricate responsabilità che non gli competono.
> Anonimo dirà a sua madre quel che sa, ma mica spetta a lui verificare se la madre chiuderà o no la relazione!
> Cosa dovrebbe fare per controllare? Pedinare la madre? !


forse è cos',ma io lo farei,le direi:"mammina cara,ho scoperto che ti diletti a trascorrere il tuo tempo facendo sesso con un altro uomo e dato che papà e io non siamo dei pupazzi e non possiamo pagare per le tue azioni scegli,lui o papà,ma scegli e se non lo fai da sola ne parlerò con papà cos' sarai costretta a scegliere" e se mi dice che io non ne ho diritto io continuerò dicendole che nemmeno lei aveva il diritto di rovinare la famiglia ma l'ha fatto
Per qualcuno sembrerà sbagliato ma io farei proprio così


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> forse è cos',ma io lo farei,le direi:"mammina cara,ho scoperto che ti diletti a trascorrere il tuo tempo facendo sesso con un altro uomo e dato che papà e io non siamo dei pupazzi e non possiamo pagare per le tue azioni scegli,lui o papà,ma scegli e se non lo fai da sola ne parlerò con papà cos' sarai costretta a scegliere" e se mi dice che io non ne ho diritto io continuerò dicendole che nemmeno lei aveva il diritto di rovinare la famiglia ma l'ha fatto
> Per qualcuno sembrerà sbagliato ma io farei proprio così


confermo a me sembra sbagliato 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Io penso come madre manderei a stendere il figlio finché non fosse abbastanza maturo per approcciarmi con un pizzico di rispetto.

Non lo dissi io, ma qualcuno lassu': "Onora il padre e la madre". Non è un comandamento "vuoto" o formalistico, affatto....ha un suo preciso perchè!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (13 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> confermo a me sembra sbagliato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però lo stesso disse.........Non commettere adulterio


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Però lo stesso disse.........Non commettere adulterio


Verena67....furbetta! I comandamenti o li rispetti tutti o non ne rispetti nessuno!
Ha ragione Angel, dai....
Adulterio si, ma disonorare ("giustamente") padre e madre no?!?!
Birbante!
Air


----------



## Iris (13 Giugno 2007)

*anonimo*

Lascia stare i comandamenti...che non ne usciamo fuori più!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Io penso seriamente che che dovresti usare questa occasione per crescere. Il che non fa mai male...anche le madri sbagliano...anche i padri...prima o poi lo avresti saputo.
il timore maggiore per te è sicuramente perdere l'unità familiare. Può darsi che ciò non accada, ma se così dovesse essere ricordati che i tuoi genitori ti amano sempre (anche se non si amano tra loro due).

Sei adulto, continua la tua vita e non farti carico di problemi che in fondo non sono i tuoi.
Usa il sano egoismo dei tuoi 19 anni e stanne fuori...alla tua età la vita è piena di suo.
In bocca al lupo!!!!


----------



## Bruja (13 Giugno 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> confermo a me sembra sbagliato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Onora il padre e la madre..........certo, ma se per conto proprio hanno provveduto a "disonorarsi"???
Diciamo che ogni opinione è rispettabile, ma un figlio che scoprisse questo problema e facesse una domanda, alla fine lecita, e trovasse una madre che lo manda a stendere, mi farebbe pensare che questa donna ha un ben strano equilibrio sulle priorità affettive e circa le responsabilità di madre. Insomma se il ragazzo lo ha scoperto bisognerà che ci mettiamo in testa che tutta questa discrezione la signora non l'ha avuta. 
E comunque lui può scegliere la via che crede giusta, ma questa donna sta rischiando molto; di un marito puoi anche infischiartene.... ci si separa, da un figlio si possono avere soddisfazioni o dolori per tutta la vita.
I comandamenti servono alla linea di condotta, poi c'è il buon senso che nei rapporti di coppia, secondo la stessa Costituzione, salvaguarda primariamente gli interessi morali e materiali dei figli.
Io mi auguro che questa madre sia una donna delusa dal marito, ma non sia una madre "contro" solo perchè ha un amante...... il ragazzo non ha 13 anni ma 19, sarebbe maggiorenne cioè considerato adulto e non sotto tutela.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzi, ho letto molti vs. post ove consigliate ad Anonimo10 di parlarne con la madre. Non so se è la miglior cosa, perchè è proprio la madre ad aver compiuto malsano gesto nei confronti del marito, nei confronti della famiglia. Io ho una paura matta che essa sia di parte, essendo coinvolta in prima persona...ed essendone lei la "causa"...
> E' proprio così tanto sbagliata questa mia riflessione?
> Air


e tu di solito carissimo Air, che fai con la tua paura? l'affronti oppure te la tieni e stai fermo, o in questo caso taci?

lo vedi che è un atteggiamento di chiusura il non parlare? il non voler ascoltare? partire con un giudizio , metterlo in cassaforte..e alimentarlo col silenzio...senza far uscire la rabbia legittima, senza il confronto necessario, senza che la madre ascolti anche le sue ragioni, quelle del nostro amico che sono le piu' importanti.

no è un piccolo che puo' subire solo passivamente! E' adulto!

Lui deve partire da questo : la mia sofferenza è grande e io ho il legittimo bisogno di farla uscire con le parole, e mia madre mi deve stare ad ascoltare. punto. fino alla fine, costi quello che costi...io sto già pagando abbastanza e quindi ora tocca a lei ad aiutarmi ad uscire da questa sofferenza. e se non lo fa, non rispetterà due volte il suo ruolo.

diversamente sarebbe :
ho paura, quindi mi difendo con la non azione, col silenzio, scappo dalla realtà..qualsiasi essa sia, qualsiasi siano le ragioni..mie e sue ( del figlio e della madre ) 


ragioni e torti che fino a quando non comunico non posso avre la pretesa di conoscerle, non dico accettarle o metabolizzarle perchè è un processo successivo, ma di CONOSCERLE!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Onora il padre e la madre..........certo, ma se per conto proprio hanno provveduto a "disonorarsi"???
> Diciamo che ogni opinione è rispettabile, ma un figlio che scoprisse questo problema e facesse una domanda, alla fine lecita, e trovasse una madre che lo manda a stendere, mi farebbe pensare che questa donna ha un ben strano equilibrio sulle priorità affettive e circa le responsabilità di madre. Insomma se il ragazzo lo ha scoperto bisognerà che ci mettiamo in testa che tutta questa discrezione la signora non l'ha avuta.
> E comunque lui può scegliere la via che crede giusta, ma questa donna sta rischiando molto; di un marito puoi anche infischiartene.... ci si separa, da un figlio si possono avere soddisfazioni o dolori per tutta la vita.
> I comandamenti servono alla linea di condotta, poi c'è il buon senso che nei rapporti di coppia, secondo la stessa Costituzione, salvaguarda primariamente gli interessi morali e materiali dei figli.
> ...


ecco appunto..non avevo ancora letto il tuo intervento.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Verena67....furbetta! I comandamenti o li rispetti tutti o non ne rispetti nessuno!
> Ha ragione Angel, dai....
> Adulterio si, ma disonorare ("giustamente") padre e madre no?!?!
> Birbante!
> Air


che fate allora..si va avanti nella vita o si spara nel rancore  rimurginando, come sta facendo Angel che sta sempre peggio?


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> confermo a me sembra sbagliato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vere, qui non concordo affatto.
Se io figlia, scopro mia madre che tradisce mio padre, ho tutto il diritto di affrontare mia madre e di chiederle che finalmente scelga. Chiariamoci, io non mi sono mai permessa di alzar la voce coi miei o di rivolgere loro anche una sola parolaccia in tutta la mia vita, ma una madre che tradisce (lo sai che ho apprezzato spesso i tuoi interventi e che ho perfino ammirato in parte quel che sei riuscita a fare della tua vita nonostante il tradimento, e non voglio colpirti), manca di rispetto e mente a ben più di una persona. Per un figlio, scoprire il tradimento di un genitore è un trauma ragazzi. tappatevi occhi e orecchie se volete, ma io ci convivo da 25 anni con una persona che ha avuto una storia simile a quella di anonimo, mia madre. Mia madre a quasi sessant'anni ancora porta i segni di questa cosa, non si fida di nessuno neppure dei suoi stessi figli, dato che suo padre, il genitore che avrebbe dovuto amarla sopra ogni altra cosa ha fatto quel che ha fatto.
Ha tradito suo padre, e non solo. è stato scoperto, è stato affrontato, e pretendeva rispetto. l'ha mandata a stendere come hai detto tu Verena, l'ha costretta a "vedere" ogni giorno le sue bugie, era finita perfino a riprenderlo a casa dell'amante, perchè lui ubriaco non voleva tornare a casa e la "signora" era andata fin sotto casa di mia madre urlando in piena notte. Rispetto dei genitori sì.. ma che sappiano fare i genitori, che siano genitori. 
è finita che mia madre e suo padre non si sono parlati per trent'anni, e lei ha saputo che era morto solo tre anni dopo che il fatto era avvenuto, per un caso. Non ha versato una lacrima, ma aveva uno sguardo che non dimenticherò mai. 
Ripeto tappatevi occhi e orecchie se volete, vivete emozioni e sentitevi vivi, vivete l'amore a qualunque età, ma ve lo scrivo perchè ho visto, perchè le ferite di mia madre oggi condizionano tantissimo anche il rapporto fra me e lei (tradita poi anche da suo marito). 
Essere genitori non significa concepire e mettere al mondo un figlio e basta, e pretendere di trattarlo da bambino anche quando, da grande, viene a chiedere al genitore di rendere conto delle proprie azioni che feriscono.. se non ferissero, se fossero giuste Verena, il tradimento non sarebbe tradimento e le bugie non sarebbero necessarie.
Se Anonimo parla con la madre e la madre lo manda al gas.. beh.. mi spiace per entrambi, perchè è una cosa orribile.


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e tu di solito carissimo Air, che fai con la tua paura? l'affronti oppure te la tieni e stai fermo, o in questo caso taci?
> 
> lo vedi che è un atteggiamento di chiusura il non parlare? il non voler ascoltare? partire con un giudizio , metterlo in cassaforte..e alimentarlo col silenzio...senza far uscire la rabbia legittima, senza il confronto necessario, senza che la madre ascolti anche le sue ragioni, quelle del nostro amico che sono le piu' importanti.
> 
> ...


 
Concordo e sottoscrivo. Parlare con la madre è una cosa che deve fare per sè, ascoltarla è una cosa che deve fare per entrambi.
Poi per le reazioni.. sarà il suo cuore a dettarle, io non mi stupirei di niente.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e tu di solito carissimo Air, che fai con la tua paura? l'affronti oppure te la tieni e stai fermo, o in questo caso taci?
> 
> lo vedi che è un atteggiamento di chiusura il non parlare? il non voler ascoltare? partire con un giudizio , metterlo in cassaforte..e alimentarlo col silenzio...senza far uscire la rabbia legittima, senza il confronto necessario, senza che la madre ascolti anche le sue ragioni, quelle del nostro amico che sono le piu' importanti.
> 
> ...


Micio, 
visto che si dice che il dialogo è la miglior cura...anch'io in passato (per diverso motivo di Anonimo10) ho interpellato direttamente chi ha commesso la malsana azione. Pensi che sia servito a qualcosa? 
Concordo che non sia giusto tacere...ma anche rivolgersi al diretto interessato, non porta a nulla, in particolar modo se costui ha combinato un danno.
Sai, anch'io mi ero illuso. Anch'io pensavo di sentirmi dire: "Marco, sono una poveraccia...la do ad altra persona al di la di te, ti tradisco...non mi faccio schifo perchè io ragiono così e per me questo è il giusto...ma capisco che a te, Marco, faccio schifo perchè tu non sei così". Non che le cose si sarebbero aggiustate ma almeno un poco di soddisfazione l'avrei avuta. Ma era solo una mia illusione.
Capisci perchè quindi preferirei il silenzio piuttosto che sentirmi dire baggianate?
Mi stupirei se una donna che tradisce il marito e l'intera famiglia dovesse apertamente confidare al figlio (quando da quest'ultimo interpellata)...beh, lasciamo perdere...non ho peli sulla lingua ma ho massimo rispetto per l'utente coinvolto.
Air


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Micio,
> visto che si dice che il dialogo è la miglior cura...anch'io in passato (per diverso motivo di Anonimo10) ho interpellato direttamente chi ha commesso la malsana azione. Pensi che sia servito a qualcosa?
> Concordo che non sia giusto tacere...ma anche rivolgersi al diretto interessato, non porta a nulla, in particolar modo se costui ha combinato un danno.
> Sai, anch'io mi ero illuso. Anch'io pensavo di sentirmi dire: "Marco, sono una poveraccia...la do ad altra persona al di la di te, ti tradisco...non mi faccio schifo perchè io ragiono così e per me questo è il giusto...ma capisco che a te, Marco, faccio schifo perchè tu non sei così". Non che le cose si sarebbero aggiustate ma almeno un poco di soddisfazione l'avrei avuta. Ma era solo una mia illusione.
> ...


 
Air.. una cosa va detta. i traditi non sono tutti uguali, i traditori non sono tutti uguali. Se parli con una persona non puoi dire di aver conosciuto un'intera nazione, neppure un'intera città o un intero quartiere. è una persona, è quella persona.
Se ti viene fatto del male devi affrontare il dolore, e urlare il tuo dolore, e spiegare a chi ti fa del male quello che senti. Sennò che alternative restano?! Fuggire e rimanere con un senso di impotenza e frustrazione?! ed è giusto questo?!
Almeno, nel caso di una discussione che va a finire male, si può dire di non avere rimpianti e di aver detto ciò che si si sentiva di dire, di aver in qualche modo tentato.


----------



## Iris (13 Giugno 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Concordo e sottoscrivo. Parlare con la madre è una cosa che deve fare per sè, ascoltarla è una cosa che deve fare per entrambi.
> Poi per le reazioni.. sarà il suo cuore a dettarle, io non mi stupirei di niente.


 
Sono d'accordo...Deve parlare al figlio come madre (come moglie deve spiegazioni al marito e alla sua coscienza).
Ma è chiaro che quando si decide di mettere al mondo dei figli, si deve avere la consapevolezza, che ogni nostra azione nell'ambito della famiglia avrà delle ripercussioni... Voglio dire chi è un cattivo marito darà un determinato esmpio ai figli, la stessa cosa vale per la moglie.
e' fatale che si venga giudicati, non solo come genitori, ma anche come coniugi dai propri figli..in fondo il modello coniugale che presentiamo loro è determinante anche per la loro vita affettiva.
Ma come ho scritto sopra il nostro ragazzo, ormai è adulto...sarebbe bene che non si lasciasse troppo coinvolgere...ed è nel diritto di chiedere che la sua vita non venga sconvolta da ciò che accade tra i suoi genitori...
Non vedo altra soluzione, ormai ha scoperto che tra mama è papà non esiste idillio, lameno per il momento.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Verena67....furbetta! I comandamenti o li rispetti tutti o non ne rispetti nessuno!
> Ha ragione Angel, dai....
> Adulterio si, ma disonorare ("giustamente") padre e madre no?!?!
> Birbante!
> Air


beh dai ci ho provato 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Quello che non condivido è che sia il ragazzo ad emettera la "sentenza", non spetta a lui. A lui spetta una discussione franca con la madre, ma non certo l'emissione di giudizi.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh dai ci ho provato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mitica Verena, è vero: sarebbe doveroso discutere ma senza mai emettere giudizi. Ma sai anche tu che, quando si è coinvolti è difficile discutere senza emettere sentenza. Madre di Anonimo10, a parte, quando rimani psicologicamente scosso da una ferita (in particolar modo di un proprio caro, di persona alla quale tanto tieni) può scappare una sentenza ed un giudizio.
Grazie a Dio non mi è capitata la sua stessa cosa...ma se mi dovesse capitare di sapere che uno dei miei genitore cornifica l'altro (e quindi in un certo senso tradisce anche la mia fiducia di figlio), tanto sono bravo quanto sono una bestia davanti a certe cose.
Lo so, lo so: bisognerebbe saper colloquiare mantenendo nervi saldi e giusto livello d'adrenalina...
Air


----------



## Bruja (13 Giugno 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> beh dai ci ho provato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Infatti non è una sentenza che deve dare, ma spiegazioni che deve chiedere, spiegazioni non giustificazioni.............lui deve capire!!!
Bruja

x Air
Scusa ma una cosa è una ragazza, altro è la propria madre.... l'esempio, anche se similare non è assimilabile.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Giugno 2007)

Vabbè... ma a quell'età si vive di giudizi!

E' sacrosanto averne per chiunque!

E' per quello che gli consigliavo di "guardare" bene i suoi.

Guardarli come due persone. Nella loro propria vita, nelle loro scelte esistenziali.

E giudicherà sì. Certo che lo farà.


----------



## Iris (13 Giugno 2007)

*Verena*

al di là di ciò che dovrebbero fare I FIGLI GIUDICANO

Che siano giudizi giusti, o sbagliati , legittimi o meno, non è influente.
Toccherebbe ai genitori verificare quanto certi avvenimenti possano essere determinanti nella vita di un figlio.
Mia figlia, molto più piccola, giudica, eccome, suo padre e sua madre. Che i suoi siano giudizi pertinenti, non lo so...certamente devo preocuparmi di cosa le passa nella testolina e quale influenza possa avere il fatto che mamma e papà non siano più una coppia.
Le colpe ora me le prendo io (spiegarle la verità non ho reputato fosse bene per lei). Ho fiducia nella sua capacità di giudizio, allorquando diverrà adulta.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Giugno 2007)

Voilà.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Air.. una cosa va detta. i traditi non sono tutti uguali, i traditori non sono tutti uguali. Se parli con una persona non puoi dire di aver conosciuto un'intera nazione, neppure un'intera città o un intero quartiere. è una persona, è quella persona.
> Se ti viene fatto del male devi affrontare il dolore, e urlare il tuo dolore, e spiegare a chi ti fa del male quello che senti. Sennò che alternative restano?! Fuggire e rimanere con un senso di impotenza e frustrazione?! ed è giusto questo?!
> Almeno, nel caso di una discussione che va a finire male, si può dire di non avere rimpianti e di aver detto ciò che si si sentiva di dire, di aver in qualche modo tentato.


Non faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio ma...preferisco rimanere con un senso d'impotenza e di frustrazione piuttosto che parlare con dei muri di gomma.
Parlar col muro non si ha mai soddisfazione...a volte ti senti anche un po' scemo perchè...sembra quasi di parlare a vuoto...
Anch'io ho voluto far valere le mie ragioni...inutile.
Ripeto, non voglio far di tutta l'erba un fascio.
I traditi non sono tutti uguali e non sono tutti uguali anche i traditori?
Apri un nuovo thread e spiegami quali sono le differenze...in particolar modo dei traditori...poi ti dirò quel che invece sono le cose che li accomunano...più o meno come delle fotocopie. Certo, lo sporadico caso esiste e sono il primo a rispettarlo.
Air


----------



## Bruja (13 Giugno 2007)

*E va bene*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Voilà.


 
.... ma foise che cambia qualcosa se non ne parlano proprio? A mio parere se è vero quello che pensate, il silenzio provocherà un "giudizio" anche più grave...!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti non è una sentenza che deve dare, ma spiegazioni che deve chiedere, spiegazioni non giustificazioni.............lui deve capire!!!
> Bruja
> 
> x Air
> Scusa ma una cosa è una ragazza, altro è la propria madre.... l'esempio, anche se similare non è assimilabile.


Ok, Bruja...e che spiegazioni ci sono davanti ai tradimenti? Siamo ancora al punto di considerare che i tradimenti hanno spiegazioni (per non parlare delle giustificazioni, che sono peggiori).
Credo che il tradimento sia come un emicrania; che ce l'abbia la nostra mamma, che ce l'abbia la nostra dolce metà, mal di testa è mal di testa.
Air


----------



## Iris (13 Giugno 2007)

Ad un figlio non interessauna beata fava a quale genere di traditore appartine mmamma o papà. Cosi difficile da capire?
Ma vi ricordate voi da piccoli? O da adolescenti?


----------



## Iris (13 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... ma foise che cambia qualcosa se non ne parlano proprio? A mio parere se è vero quello che pensate, il silenzio provocherà un "giudizio" anche più grave...!!
> Bruja


e già...ognuno a dare la sua versione dei fatti...sai che casino!!!
E'una famiglia, mica un parlamento.
Nelle famiglie non vige la democrazia e il politicamente corretto.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> al di là di ciò che dovrebbero fare I FIGLI GIUDICANO
> 
> Che siano giudizi giusti, o sbagliati , legittimi o meno, non è influente.
> *Toccherebbe ai genitori verificare quanto certi avvenimenti possano essere determinanti nella vita di un figlio*.
> ...


Ma Iris...per favore...ma se un genitore arriva al punto di tradire pensi che riesca ad arrivare al punto di (vedi ciò che ho evidenziato).
Tu prendi le colpe per non traumatizzarala con la verità...ma vorrei proprio sapere se chi veramente ha la colpa riuscirebbe a preoccuparsi di quel che le passa per la testolina...
Air


----------



## La Lupa (13 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... ma foise che cambia qualcosa se non ne parlano proprio? A mio parere se è vero quello che pensate, il silenzio provocherà un "giudizio" anche più grave...!!
> Bruja


A no no Bru... non volevo mica dire che non ne deve parlare, anzi!

Figurati, per come sono io le metterei il guttalax nella minestra per una settimana... no no, ne parli, certamente... ma non potete dire che deve essere tutto bravino, calmino, a dirle ... mammina cara, sai, ho saputo che piazzi le corna a papà ma non ti giudico, non ti preoccupare, ci terrei solo che affrontassimo civilmente il problema...

Ma dai!


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> *e già...ognuno a dare la sua versione dei fatti...sai che casino!!!*
> E'una famiglia, mica un parlamento.
> Nelle famiglie non vige la democrazia e il politicamente corretto.


...appunto: è proprio per questo che eviterei di parlare...perchè la mamma darebbe ragione a se stessa, il padre darebbe ragione a se stesso...e si finirebbe con l'impazzire perchè non si viene a capo di nulla.


----------



## Bruja (13 Giugno 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> Ok, Bruja...e che spiegazioni ci sono davanti ai tradimenti? Siamo ancora al punto di considerare che i tradimenti hanno spiegazioni (per non parlare delle giustificazioni, che sono peggiori).
> Credo che il tradimento sia come un emicrania; che ce l'abbia la nostra mamma, che ce l'abbia la nostra dolce metà, mal di testa è mal di testa.
> Air


Io sono sempre e comunque per il dialogo.........  la madre non deve spiegare il tradimento ma esporre i suoi disagi nel modo e nella misura in cui il figlio possa rientrare nella comprensione se non nella giustificazione.
Comunque dal momento che il tradimento c'è ignorarlo crea più maslessere che palesarlo.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma Iris...per favore...ma se un genitore arriva al punto di tradire pensi che riesca ad arrivare al punto di (vedi ciò che ho evidenziato).
> Tu prendi le colpe per non traumatizzarala con la verità...ma vorrei proprio sapere se chi veramente ha la colpa riuscirebbe a preoccuparsi di quel che le passa per la testolina...
> Air


Non è un mio problema stabilire chi ha le colpe.
non è un mio problema dimostrare che io sono migliore del padre , o viceversa...
non voglio premi..voglio figli sereni..e sarò serena anche io.
Potrei sbagliare anche io d'altra parte..e allora? Non mi conviene assumere il ruolo di madre perfetta ed incorruttibile


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è un mio problema stabilire chi ha le colpe.
> non è un mio problema dimostrare che io sono migliore del padre , o viceversa...
> non voglio premi..voglio figli sereni..e sarò serena anche io.
> Potrei sbagliare anche io d'altra parte..e allora? Non mi conviene assumere il ruolo di madre perfetta ed incorruttibile


non hai capito il giusto morale della favola, iris.
non ti ho detto che devi farla da giudice...
rileggi il mio post


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio ma...preferisco rimanere con un senso d'impotenza e di frustrazione piuttosto che parlare con dei muri di gomma.
> Parlar col muro non si ha mai soddisfazione...a volte ti senti anche un po' scemo perchè...sembra quasi di parlare a vuoto...
> Anch'io ho voluto far valere le mie ragioni...inutile.
> Ripeto, non voglio far di tutta l'erba un fascio.
> ...


Air.. non fare come Steel Ricky su.
Come i traditi non sono tutti uguali non lo sono neanche i traditori, i motivi per cui si tradisce, le dinamiche e le conseguenze del tradimento, per chi lo va a perpetrare e per chi lo subisce.
Sei incazzato e ferito, va bene e lo capisco, ma facciamo perpiacere discorsi ragionevoli:
nell'occasione in cui tu hai parlato al traditore/traditrice è stato inutile. Per sua scelta, per sue motivazioni, per il suo vissuto, per il suo carattere ha reagito così. Un'altra persona potrebbe reagire diversamente.
E ricordati che in generale, una madre non è paragonabile alla propria compagna. Una madre ti ferisce di più, ma sono fiduciosa che se una persona ha la possibilità di poterle aprire il cuore, quella persona è suo figlio.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io sono sempre e comunque per il dialogo......... la madre non deve spiegare il tradimento ma esporre i suoi disagi nel modo e nella misura in cui il figlio possa rientrare nella comprensione se non nella giustificazione.
> Comunque dal momento che il tradimento c'è ignorarlo crea più maslessere che palesarlo.
> Bruja


Bruja, sai bene che ti ammiro e ti stimo per il tuo modo d'essere.
Ma io non riuscirei né a comprendere né a giustificare mia madre se dovesse tradire mio padre (e di conseguenza anche me).
Mi farebbe solo schifo ed avrei vergogna di essere suo figlio.
Mi spiace dire queste cose ma è così. Davanti a certe cose non faccio distinzioni e non parteggio per nessuno. Neanche per chi mi ha concepito, dovesse essere necessario.
Air


----------



## Iris (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma Iris...per favore...ma se un genitore arriva al punto di tradire pensi che riesca ad arrivare al punto di (vedi ciò che ho evidenziato).
> Tu prendi le colpe per non traumatizzarala con la verità...ma vorrei proprio sapere se chi veramente ha la colpa riuscirebbe a preoccuparsi di quel che le passa per la testolina...
> Air


Non so se ti ho capito..ma credo che un genitore, possa essere un buon genitore anche se non è un buon coniuge.
un genitore che tradisce ( e io non sono la traditrice) non sempre è un mostro privo di scrupoli...è uno che certamente non si è comportato correttamente, ha agito con egoismo, superficialità, codardia, ma non è detto che che non possa poi continuare ad essere un punto di riferimento per i figli. se non riesce ad essere corretto e dire la verità, non posso sostituirmi a lui...


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Air.. non fare come Steel Ricky su.
> Come i traditi non sono tutti uguali non lo sono neanche i traditori, *i motivi per cui si tradisce, le dinamiche e le conseguenze del tradimento*, per chi lo va a perpetrare e per chi lo subisce.
> Sei incazzato e ferito, va bene e lo capisco, ma facciamo perpiacere discorsi ragionevoli:
> nell'occasione in cui tu hai parlato al traditore/traditrice è stato inutile. Per sua scelta, per sue motivazioni, per il suo vissuto, per il suo carattere ha reagito così. Un'altra persona potrebbe reagire diversamente.
> E ricordati che in generale, una madre non è paragonabile alla propria compagna. Una madre ti ferisce di più, ma sono fiduciosa che se una persona ha la possibilità di poterle aprire il cuore, quella persona è suo figlio.


Quando odo ancora l'esistenza di differenze su quel che ho evidenziato, mi spiace, ma divento una bestia.
Daltronde, se siete del parere che esistono tradimenti e tradimenti, devo solo rispettare la vs. idea...come faccio a farvi capire che un tradimento è un tradimento. Punto.
Comunque sia, ho pur sempre massimo rispetto per voi tutti, anche se spesso non concordo.
Con simpatia, Marco "Air"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2007)

*Discussione interessante...*

La discussione, come quasi tutte, ha preso una piega interessante, ma ha forse perso un po' l'obiettivo che era quello di rispondere a un ragazzo di 19 anni che si sente depositario di un segreto che lo ha posto in una posizione di superiorità morale rispetto alla mamma e di inferiorità rispetto al padre che è all'oscuro.
Ognuno ha risposto in base alla propria esperienza non solo di tradimento, ma soprattutto di rapporti con i propri genitori e, per chi lo è, al proprio ruolo di genitore.
Ho rilevato che ognuno ha storie profondamente diverse nella propria formazione, ma soprattutto nel rapporto con i propri figli.
Io che ho vissuto la situazione di parlare e poi vivere un tradimento con figli adulti non ho visto né la delusione, né la rabbia che tanti ipotizzano.
I miei figli sono stati tristi, ma composti.
Forse dipende dall'educazione e dal tipo di rapporto genitoriale precedente, ma non hanno pensato neppure per un attimo che fossero stati loro a essere stati traditi (contrariamente a quanto pensavo io) né di correre il rischio di perdere l'amore e le sicurezze dei genitori.
Spero che per Anonimo possa essere lo stesso.

E' vero invece che ogni tradimento e ogni traditore fa storia a sè e che le ragioni (non le giustificazioni, che non esistono) stanno all'interno del rapporto intimo di coppia e da questo il figlio DEVE rimanere al di fuori, per un rispetto reciproco. Come ogni genitore evita, o dovrebbe evitare, atteggiamente intrusivi rispetto alla sfera intima del figlio, così mi sembra lecito aspettarsi altrettanto nei confronti dei genitori.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non so se ti ho capito..ma credo che un genitore, possa essere un buon genitore anche se non è un buon coniuge.
> un genitore che tradisce ( e io non sono la traditrice) non sempre è un mostro privo di scrupoli...è uno che certamente non si è comportato correttamente, ha agito con egoismo, superficialità, codardia, ma non è detto che che non possa poi continuare ad essere un punto di riferimento per i figli. se non riesce ad essere corretto e dire la verità, non posso sostituirmi a lui...


Non so cosa dirti...mi permetto solo di sottolineare che il genitore è il punto di riferimento, è la scuola dei propri figli. Quando un figlio vede genitori che si cornificano, che casso di punto di riferimento vuoi che abbia?????
Vede la sua famiglia che non è composta da 2 persone ma da tre e a volte 4 persone, nel caso in cui entrambi i genitori abbiano l'amante.
Vuoi ancora parlare di punto di riferimento?
Air


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2007)

Metterei qualche punto fermo, anche per non ingenerare troppa confusione al nostro giovane amico.

- I genitori sono persone ANCHE autonome rispetto al ruolo famigliare

- Le dinamiche all'interno del matrimonio, della coppia, ai figli non è dato conoscerle tutte (Air metti che si tratti di un matrimonio in bianco per "colpa" del marito...nessuna possibilità di scusanti?)

- E' giusto che il rapporto di fiducia, ora spezzato, si venga a ricreare e solo col dialogo franco ed aperto tra madre e figlio si potrà avere una ricomposizione

- Il figlio emetterà sicuramente un proprio giudizio, sicuramente di condanna allo stato attuale, ma non potrà pretendere di imporlo alla madre (non gli compete, in quanto non è il ruolo materno in discussione)

- Il figlio non può farsi carico dell'aspettativa della famiglia da mulino bianco, e farsi paladino di quell'immagine; di quell'immagine, essendo ormai adulto, nel momento in cui deciderà di farsi la propria vita gliene importerà il giusto (discorso un pò ostico...magari lo approfondirò)

Rifletterei su queste cose se fossi il nostro giovane forumista.


----------



## Bruja (13 Giugno 2007)

*Ecco*

[E' vero invece che ogni tradimento e ogni traditore fa storia a sè e che le ragioni (non le giustificazioni, che non esistono) stanno all'interno del rapporto intimo di coppia e di questo il figlio DEVE rimanere al di fuori per un rispetto reciproco. Come ogni genitore evita, o dovrebbe evitare, atteggiamente intrusi rispetto alla sfera intima del figlio, così mi sembra lecito aspettarsi altrettanto nei confronti del genitore.





 [/quote]

E' esattamente quello che intendevo come elaborazione, non tendevo ad una moratoria o ad un collegio di giurati....
Il figlio DEVE restare fuori, ma non si può pretendere che faccia la scimmietta "non vedo, non sento, non parlo" se invece è perfettamente al corrente..........
Non sò mi pare un fatto palkese e, soprattutto un atto di maturità filiale e genitoriale dialogare.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (13 Giugno 2007)

io non dico che un figlio deve fare la scimmietta ( tanto non la fa, mica è un deficiente!), ho detto solo che sarebbe maturo per i genitori lasciarlo fuori da beghe familiari.
Poi molto dipende dall'età dei figli.
qui stiamo parlando di un diciannovenne, non un bimbo, abbastanza maturo da chiedersi e chieddere cosa sta accadendo, ma abbastanza egoista e concentrato su se stesso (come è doveroso a quel'età), da non sentirsi parte in causa , almeno direttamente.
Non saranno piuttosto i genitori, ad aver bisogno di stampelle?
che i genitori facciano i genitori, che i figli facciano i figli. Io almeno mi regolo così.
sono io a dover proteggere i miei figli..non loro a dover proteggere me.


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quando odo ancora l'esistenza di differenze su quel che ho evidenziato, mi spiace, ma divento una bestia.
> Daltronde, se siete del parere che esistono tradimenti e tradimenti, devo solo rispettare la vs. idea...come faccio a farvi capire che un tradimento è un tradimento. Punto.
> Comunque sia, ho pur sempre massimo rispetto per voi tutti, anche se spesso non concordo.
> Con simpatia, Marco "Air"


Marco i motivi sono molteplici, che poi non vengano accettati, non possano essere considerati una scusante per l'atto del tradimento è un altro paio di maniche.
Non è che i tradimenti avvengono per un irrefrenabile prurito inguinale. a volte, sì, può esserci anche quello, ma le persone sono più complesse. 
E le persone sbagliano, o meglio, fanno scelte sbagliate, scelgono di tradire nascondendosi dietro un dito, a volte tradendo pure se stesse raccontandosi del pari tante frottole.
Vuoi un esempio di un tradimento diverso?!
Te lo racconto io.
Avevo per amiche 3 sorelline che vivevano in una casa popolare con mamma e papà. eravamo piccole ma siamo cresciute insieme e le ho viste crescere per parecchi anni. un giorno, uscita dalla nuvola rosa dell'infanzia, con gli occhi un po' più aperti dalla vita, ho visto i lividi sulle braccia e sulle gambe delle mie amiche. Il loro padre le picchiava, ma più di tutti, picchiava la loro madre.
Livello di istruzione in famiglia?! terza media le ragazze, elementari la madre.
La madre faceva quello che poteva, e si metteva sempre in mezzo a difendere le figlie e le prendeva di santa ragione. Lui non le aveva mai permesso di lavorare, e lei si arrabattava lavorando senza dirglielo come donna delle pulizie, per dare alle figlie la possibilità di avere un minomo di indipendenza economica e risparmiando per garantire loro un futuro lontano da casa. Anni dopo ho scoperto che la madre, una volta che le figlie sono uscite di casa e si sono allontanate dal padre violento, ha trovato un altro uomo e ha iniziato una relazione clandestina.
Biasimala! provaci! dimmi chi è il "suino" per dirla alla Steel Ricky.
Tradire è sbagliato ma il tradimento non è solo andare a letto con qualcuno al di fuori della coppia, il tradimento, sono bugie, violenze, l'infrangere di una promessa, il mancare di rispetto.
Air non siamo tutti uguali, e come non si può dire in assoluto che qualcuno sia uno stronzo o un santo (perchè, ammetterai, che tutti abbiamo molte facce, e che è capitato a tutti di comportarsi male, almeno una volta nella vita, con qualcuno), non puoi dire che i traditori siano tutti uguali, che i tradimenti siano tutti uguali.
Dire che i traditori sono tutti suini, come Steel Ricky, e dire che il tradimento sia sudicio e infame e eretico a prescindere, serve solo per esorcizzare una paura grande, quella di trovare queste cose troppo vicini alla propria pelle, e a reagire d'orgoglio ponendosi più in alto.
Generalmente, concordo, il tradimento è sbagliato, ma va data a tutti la possibilità di comunicare, di spiegarsi. Spesso proprio perchè manca la comunicazione, la vera comunicazione, oggi accadono molte cose brutte.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Metterei qualche punto fermo, anche per non ingenerare troppa confusione al nostro giovane amico.
> 
> - I genitori sono persone ANCHE autonome rispetto al ruolo famigliare
> 
> ...


No, nessuna possibilità di scusanti. Esiste il divorzio. Diciamo che forse l'intento della madre non era certo quella di essere sgamata. (o qualcuno di voi, con la buonanima potrebbe dire che la madre non voleva dire nulla per non rovinare la famiglia...eccchiccicrede? Io no!) Ma ora che le è andata di sfiga? Se Anonimo dovesse sputare il rospo, magari anche con il padre si rischierebbe ugualmente il collasso matrimoniale.
Air


----------



## La Lupa (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quando odo ancora l'esistenza di differenze su quel che ho evidenziato, mi spiace, ma divento una bestia.
> Daltronde, se siete del parere che esistono tradimenti e tradimenti, devo solo rispettare la vs. idea...come faccio a farvi capire che *un tradimento è un tradimento*. Punto.
> Comunque sia, ho pur sempre massimo rispetto per voi tutti, anche se spesso non concordo.
> Con simpatia, Marco "Air"


Marcolino, a volte sei di coccio.
Ma le persone sono diverse tra loro, o no?

Io e te, tu e Persa, Bruja e Iris... siamo persone differenti?

Il tradimento è tradimento. Ok.

Ma le persone sono diverse tra loro, non si può sempre usare lo stesso parametro.

Metti che il papà di sto ragazzo suoni sua moglie da anni come un tamburo.
Come la mettiamo?

Noi non sappiamo nulla di questo matrimonio.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

*Otella82*

Ho letto il tuo riscontro di pocanzi.
Non ti do tutti i torti (riguardo alla storia delle tue amiche) ma...esistono delle alternative. La loro madre poteva sporgere denuncia, per esempio, senza arrivare al tradimento. Oggi come oggi anche un matrimonio, un giuramento davanti la Bibbia, una fede sull'anulare sx non sono più un vincolo.
Siamo pieni di alternative...ma scegliamo quella del tradimento...
Siamo sicuri che scegliamo questa perchè non ci è concessa altra alternativa o la scegliano perchè la più semplice e conveniente?
Air


----------



## Iris (13 Giugno 2007)

*air*

forse ti farebbe bene mettere le corna a qualcuno...non lo dico per prenderti in giro..figurati, ma almeno vedere le cose in maniera meno manichea!!!
soffriresti meno...io non sono una che tradisce, ma ho altri difetti.
vediamola così...se ascolti il punto di vista del mio ex marito, ha anche lui delle rimostranze..magari un pò di ragione ce l'ha!


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Marcolino, a volte sei di coccio.
> Ma le persone sono diverse tra loro, o no?
> 
> Io e te, tu e Persa, Bruja e Iris... siamo persone differenti?
> ...


Ciao Lupastra, sono un po' nervosetto e ancor meno tollerante, oggi. Sarà il tempo.
Leggi il mio riscontro che ho dato poco fa a Nutella...
Poi ci aggiorniamo.
Air

p.s.: per me sarebbe un onore somigliare a voi...ma per voi sarebbe una tragedia, un disonore, un'offesa se assomigliaste a me...


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo riscontro di pocanzi.
> Non ti do tutti i torti (riguardo alla storia delle tue amiche) ma...esistono delle alternative. La loro madre poteva sporgere denuncia, per esempio, senza arrivare al tradimento. Oggi come oggi anche un matrimonio, un giuramento davanti la Bibbia, una fede sull'anulare sx non sono più un vincolo.
> Siamo pieni di alternative...ma scegliamo quella del tradimento...
> Siamo sicuri che scegliamo questa perchè non ci è concessa altra alternativa o la scegliano perchè la più semplice e conveniente?
> Air


Sai cosa vuol dire vivere in una casa popolare. Questa donna è senza reddito. 
Queste ragazzine, che erano più alte di me, prendevano i miei vestiti vecchi o che io non usavo (non sono una riccona, ma sono cresciuta in una famiglia normale con 2 stipendi).
Facile dire "denuncialo" .. e poi?! da mangiare chi glie lo da a questa donna? tu?!
Andiamo Air, non facciamo l'errore di porci a giudice di ogni storia, di ogni persona, sulla base di un piccolo pezzetto di vita che ci viene raccontato.
Anch'io sono contra il tradimento, anch'io sono stata tradita su più fronti, anch'io sono spaventata a morte all'ide di ritrovarmici in mezzo, ti capisco in pieno.
Ma non è giusto "condannare". Giudicare sì, un giudiozio, emesso ad alta voce in faccia a chi ci ha fatto del male, può essere un modo anche per cambiare le cose, può dare a noi stessi e all'altro una possibilità.
Oppure pensi anche tu che il tradire sia genetico e irreversibile?!
Io ho 25 anni, e ti dirò, proprio l'altro giorno pensavo a quanto sono cambiata da quando avevo 18 anni ad oggi, parlando con alcuni amici. Tutti siamo cambiati, in alcune cose in meglio, in altre in peggio, ma le esperienze, anche quelle negative, brutte o sbagliate, sono lezioni che se vogliamo possiamo imparare.
Allenta la rabbia Marco, non serve a niente, se non a farti chiudere a riccio e a negarti la possibilità di apprezzare il mondo e di essere dal mondo apprezzato.
Mio modesto parere.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> forse ti farebbe bene mettere le corna a qualcuno...non lo dico per prenderti in giro..figurati, ma almeno vedere le cose in maniera meno manichea!!!
> soffriresti meno...io non sono una che tradisce, ma ho altri difetti.
> vediamola così...se ascolti il punto di vista del mio ex marito, ha anche lui delle rimostranze..magari un pò di ragione ce l'ha!


Guarda: che sappia io i traditori tradiscono per colpa di noi che ne rimaniamo traditi. Che ne sappia io, naturalmente.
Non sono contenti di noi, abbiamo lacune, li trattiamo male, non diamo loro la giusta importanza, non li amiamo, non vogliamo a loro bene...porca boia, ma guardacaso...
Invece loro si che ci vogliono bene...cazzolina, ce lo dimostrano con menzogne e tradimenti...più di così?
Air

p.s. è vero che mai dire mai...ma non sono ingordo. Mi basta una fanciulla, anche se nei miei sogni erotici (che sono e rimarranno sempre tali) sarebbe quello di farlo con 2 o 3 donzelle.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Sai cosa vuol dire vivere in una casa popolare. Questa donna è senza reddito.
> Queste ragazzine, che erano più alte di me, prendevano i miei vestiti vecchi o che io non usavo (non sono una riccona, ma sono cresciuta in una famiglia normale con 2 stipendi).
> Facile dire "denuncialo" .. e poi?! da mangiare chi glie lo da a questa donna? tu?!
> Andiamo Air, non facciamo l'errore di porci a giudice di ogni storia, di ogni persona, sulla base di un piccolo pezzetto di vita che ci viene raccontato.
> ...


Devio un pochino la cosa...rispondi per favore a questa tua domanda? Io, valutando le centinaia di persone che conosco e che hanno tradito, una mia risposta ce l'ho. Ho attentamente valutato le varie condizioni familiari, prima di convincermi di una cosa. Ancora una volta, sottolineo salvo sporadici casi.
Grassssie!
Air


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Devio un pochino la cosa...rispondi per favore a questa tua domanda? Io, valutando le centinaia di persone che conosco e che hanno tradito, una mia risposta ce l'ho. Ho attentamente valutato le varie condizioni familiari, prima di convincermi di una cosa. Ancora una volta, sottolineo salvo sporadici casi.
> Grassssie!
> Air


 

Devo davvero rispondere?!

..se devo proprio..

No, assolutamente no. genetico e irreversibile è il colore degli occhi, non certo le relazioni sociali. Esiste il condizionamento della famiglia, del gruppo amicale, della società in generale, ma i condizionamenti e le influenze non "marcano" una persona per sempre, a meno che questa poi non si ritiri su di un'isola deserta.
Anch'io ho visto valutato e osservato. Una delle mie amiche più care e più corrette oggi, è stata una stronza di primo cartello per anni, ha tradito tutti, amici e partner, facendo cose davvero disgustose. Ci siamo incaponiti, darle un calcio nel sedere sarebbe stato 100000 volte più facile. L'abbiamo trattata male come meritava, ma anche ascolta e tenuta vicina, e devo dire che spiegazioni di questo suo macello emotivo le abbiamo trovate nella famiglia. Non era un suino Air, era una ragazza a cui erano state date percezioni sbagliate. Oggi è un fiore,  dico davvero, e mi fiderei a lasciare che il mio ragazzo dormisse una sera a casa sua senza problemi perchè ha già dimostrato quanto e come è cambiata.
Libero di non crederci Air, ma questa è la mia esperienza, e credere che ognuno sia diverso, che ogni situazione debba essere singolarmente valutata e che un cambiamento è possibile, è senz'altro una gran menata (oggi parlo come mangio, perdonatemi), eppure può portare a una grande felicità e a una maggiore fiducia, se ci sforziamo di non generalizzare e di non credere alle cause perse.


----------



## Bruja (13 Giugno 2007)

*Air*

Senti un po' Balbo della Malpensa e Lindberg di Fiumicino...........mettiti calmo, non stiamo facendo la guerra del tradimento, solo esponendo delle idee.......!!
O per caso hai la convinzione che le tue idee siano superiori a quelle di signore attempate, di mondo ed ezziandio navigate!! 
Si faccia servire..... abbiamo fatto le ausiliarie a Cuneo noi.... mica ciccioli!
E poi tu sei un pilota, quindi uomo, quindi hai torto per principio ............ tsè, ma guarda questo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















































Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Devo davvero rispondere?!
> 
> ..se devo proprio..
> 
> ...


Ti dico la *mia* clinica valutazione. I numeri li tiro a caso perchè non li ricordo.
Campione di 100 persone delle quali conosco molto bene le famiglie.
95 hanno disastrose situazioni sentimentali familiari. Loro sono come le famiglie.
5 sono sporadici casi, ovvero personcine perbene ma con disastrose situazioni sentimentali familiari. Loro non sono come le famiglie.
Risultato: credo che qualcosa che io per farla breve definisco "cromosomo" esiste.
Cambiamento: anche qui esistono sporadici casi. Ma dai 20anni in su, difficile è cambiare...sono trascorsi troppi anni in un determinato modo...
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti un po' Balbo della Malpensa e Lindberg di Fiumicino...........mettiti calmo, non stiamo facendo la guerra del tradimento, solo esponendo delle idee.......!!
> O per caso hai la convinzione che le tue idee siano superiori a quelle di signore attempate, di mondo ed ezziandio navigate!!
> Si faccia servire..... abbiamo fatto le ausiliarie a Cuneo noi.... mica ciccioli!
> E poi tu sei un pilota, quindi uomo, quindi hai torto per principio ............ tsè, ma guarda questo
> ...


Io in realtà sono Icaro & Dedalo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   , detto Chuck per gli amici più intimi.


----------



## Bruja (13 Giugno 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> Io in realtà sono Icaro & Dedalo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ops..... dimenticavo tu non sei storico sei epico-mitologico.........  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2007)

*grande!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Senti un po' Balbo della Malpensa e Lindberg di Fiumicino...........mettiti calmo, non stiamo facendo la guerra del tradimento, solo esponendo delle idee.......!!
> O per caso hai la convinzione che le tue idee siano superiori a quelle di signore attempate, di mondo ed ezziandio navigate!!
> Si faccia servire..... abbiamo fatto le ausiliarie a Cuneo noi.... mica ciccioli!
> E poi tu sei un pilota, quindi uomo, quindi hai torto per principio ............ tsè, ma guarda questo
> ...




















































Il meglio sono le ausiliarie a Cuneo ...mica cotiche...direi io!

x Air davvero ci sono tante situazioni complesse. Non è sempre tutto bianco o nero ...semmai rossonero


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il meglio sono le ausiliarie a Cuneo ...mica cotiche...direi io!
> 
> x Air davvero ci sono tante situazioni complesse. Non è sempre tutto bianco o nero ...semmai rossonero


...guarda che conservo ancora le stigmate di quel giorno...dimmi te se uno Juventino devi ridursi a prendere in mano la bandiera milanista e sventolarla dal "boccapporto" dell'aereo...


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ti dico la *mia* clinica valutazione. I numeri li tiro a caso perchè non li ricordo.
> Campione di 100 persone delle quali conosco molto bene le famiglie.
> 95 hanno disastrose situazioni sentimentali familiari. Loro sono come le famiglie.
> 5 sono sporadici casi, ovvero personcine perbene ma con disastrose situazioni sentimentali familiari. Loro non sono come le famiglie.
> ...


 
..getto la spugna, non ho davvero più voglia di fare "guerre".
hai ragione tu sì,  è gente di merda, uccidiamoli tutti. subito, appena vediamo la potenzialità in famiglia.
è bene che smetta, senza rancore Air, ma non concordo, e mi sembra troppo facile, perfino egoistico pensarla così. Però la vita è tua, e se ti fa piacere pensare che il cambiamento esista fino e non oltre i 20 anni, che il tradimento è genetico, e che a parte sporadici casi tutto sia un copione già scritto è una tua libera scelta pensarla così.. solo che mi spiace davvero perchè stai negando a te stesso e a chi hai intorno molte possibilità, ed il copione è piuttosto cupo.
Smetto perchè sono arrivata alla linea di confine, se continuo a discutere mi arrabbio e non ne ho voglia.


----------



## Old Angel (13 Giugno 2007)

Io comunque do ragione a Air, qui si continua a dire che i figli non si devono mettere in mezzo che non devono soffrire, parole parole dette qui da adulti <---da definire ancora l'età adulta, mentre nella realtà nella maggior parte dei casi i figli soffrono più dei traditi, e questo anche grazie ai genitori stessi che li crescono con una certa morale, che alla fine distruggono i genitori stessi, ed è chiaro che ti casca il mondo, come dice Air noi genitori siamo la vera figura di riferimento, crollata quella crolla tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...guarda che conservo ancora le stigmate di quel giorno...dimmi te se uno Juventino devi ridursi a prendere in mano la bandiera milanista e sventolarla dal "boccapporto" dell'aereo...


 
Anche noi juventini, mio marito addirittura scrive articoli sulla Juve nel tempo libero 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ok sto zitta....


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Io comunque do ragione a Air, qui si continua a dire che i figli non si devono mettere in mezzo che non devono soffrire, parole parole dette qui da adulti <---da definire ancora l'età adulta, mentre nella realtà nella maggior parte dei casi i figli soffrono più dei traditi, e questo anche grazie ai genitori stessi che li crescono con una certa morale, che alla fine distruggono i genitori stessi, ed è chiaro che ti casca il mondo, come dice Air noi genitori siamo la vera figura di riferimento, crollata quella crolla tutto.


 
E questo lo abbiamo detto quasi tutti Angel.
Solo che qui non siamo per la strage di massa, abbiamo solo suggerito che il figlio parli con la madre, mettendola difronte al proprio errore, sfogando il proprio dolore e la propria rabbia.
Il tradimento è sbagliato, ma anche additare l'uomo nero ogni volta  che passa  qualcuno che non indossa abiti pastello, mi pare, altrettanto sbagliato.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ..getto la spugna, non ho davvero più voglia di fare "guerre".
> hai ragione tu sì, è gente di merda, uccidiamoli tutti. subito, appena vediamo la potenzialità in famiglia.
> è bene che smetta, senza rancore Air, ma non concordo, e mi sembra troppo facile, perfino egoistico pensarla così. Però la vita è tua, e se ti fa piacere pensare che il cambiamento esista fino e non oltre i 20 anni, che il tradimento è genetico, e che a parte sporadici casi tutto sia un copione già scritto è una tua libera scelta pensarla così.. solo che mi spiace davvero perchè stai negando a te stesso e a chi hai intorno molte possibilità, ed il copione è piuttosto cupo.
> Smetto perchè sono arrivata alla linea di confine, se continuo a discutere mi arrabbio e non ne ho voglia.


Non voglio che tu t'arrabbi. Voglio che tu capisca che la mia è statistica di reali valutazioni. Guarda che mi sarebbe piaciuto tantissimo poter testimoniare il contrario. Ma cosa ci posso fare se le cose stanno così? Il mio non è un pensiero. E' l'esporre il risultato di un indagine. Se poi questa indagine t'infastidisce perchè ne trai tanta, troppa verità...non so cosa dirti.
Sarò io lo sfigato che ha preso 100 campionature sbagliate, che hanno storpiato il reale risultato.
Marco


----------



## La Lupa (13 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> ... genitori stessi che li crescono con una certa morale, che alla fine distruggono i genitori stessi, ed è chiaro che ti casca il mondo, come dice Air noi genitori siamo la vera figura di riferimento, crollata quella crolla tutto.


Io credo che sia sbagliato.

Chiarito che figli non ne ho, quindi friggo con l'acqua... ma se i figli cresciuti bene dovessero essere solo quelli che hanno avuto come parametro genitori integerrimi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... auguri!

Anche da una figura di riferimento "crollata" si può imparare.

O no?


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io credo che sia sbagliato.
> 
> Chiarito che figli non ne ho, quindi friggo con l'acqua... ma se i figli cresciuti bene dovessero essere solo quelli che hanno avuto come parametro genitori integerrimi...
> 
> ...


Si, ma bisogna essere forti a tal punto di utilizzare questa pessima e negativa situazione che ci ha toccati per non ripeterla sugli altri. E questa è operazione non impossibile ma difficile, perchè ormai ci è stata trasmessa una certa filosofia di vita. PROBABILMENTE, se avessi genitori che si tradiscono, a quest'ora sarei qui dentro fiero di essere traditore. PROBABILMENTE.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Giugno 2007)

Mah... Nutella è la prova che il tuo è solo un probabilmente, appunto.

Io per esempio non ho avuto quel problema in famiglia, ne ho avuti altri.

Direi che la mia vita l'ho indirizzata nel senso opposto di quella in cui è andata la vita dei miei genitori.

E parlo di individui, non di schemi famigliari.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2007)

*Attenzione*

Veramente i ruoli di coniuge e di genitore sono diversi e distinti (vedi post di Feddy!) e non sono interdipendenti, altrimenti, tradimento o separazione i risultati di immagine per i figli sarebbero uguali.
Se mio marito ha "perso la faccia" con me con il suo tradimento, non l'ha persa come padre (anche grazie a me e al mio comportamento civile) e per i figli è rimasto una figura importante di riferimento.
Non mi sono permessa di dire loro cose che non li riguardavano e che avrebbero potuto minare quell'immagina. Siamo stati disponibili per chiarimenti e li ho anche sollecitati a esprimersi, ma mi è stato risposto che non intendevano entrare in una sfera che non li riguardava.
Abbiamo insegnato loro rispetto e rispetto abbiamo sempre dato e abbiamo avuto.
Certo abbiamo comunicato loro la decisione presa con dolore e compostezza, non li abbiamo fatti assistere a liti dilanianti (che ci sono state) con insulti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per questo, ribadisco, che Anonimo deve parlare con la madre, poi lei gestirà la cosa come saprà farlo. Non possiamo noi anticipare quel che succederà.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Io comunque do ragione a Air, qui si continua a dire che i figli non si devono mettere in mezzo che non devono soffrire, parole parole dette qui da adulti <---da definire ancora l'età adulta, mentre nella realtà nella maggior parte dei casi i figli soffrono più dei traditi, e questo anche grazie ai genitori stessi che li crescono con una certa morale, che alla fine distruggono i genitori stessi, ed è chiaro che ti casca il mondo, come dice Air noi genitori siamo la vera figura di riferimento, crollata quella crolla tutto.


Angel, grazie per essere intervenuto. Evidentemente coi miei post non riesco a farmi capire. Ho fatto persino imbestialire Otella82!!! Noto che a te bastano alcune parole per definire il morale della favola che io non riesco ad esprimere manco in 120 interventi. Qualcuno mi farebbe ripetizione d'itaGLIano?
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente i ruoli di coniuge e di genitore sono diversi e distinti (vedi post di Feddy!) e non sono interdipendenti, altrimenti, tradimento o separazione i risultati di immagine per i figli sarebbero uguali.
> Se mio marito ha "perso la faccia" con me con il suo tradimento, non l'ha persa come padre (anche grazie a me e al mio comportamento civile) e per i figli è rimasto una figura importante di riferimento.
> Non mi sono permessa di dire loro cose che non li riguardavano e che avrebbero potuto minare quell'immagina. Siamo stati disponibili per chiarimenti e li ho anche sollecitati a esprimersi, ma mi è stato risposto che non intendevano entrare in una sfera che non li riguardava.
> Abbiamo insegnato loro rispetto e rispetto abbiamo sempre dato e abbiamo avuto.
> ...


Ah, ok, ma hai dovuto prendere ben precisi provvedimenti, ovvero non dicendo loro cose che li avrebbero fatti star male (non che non li riguardavano!). Non li avete mai fatti assistere alle liti. E' logico che occhio non vede, cuore non duole...che è, la scoperta dell'acqua calda?
Ma di un po': i figli sanno che il loro papy ha tradito la loro mamy? Se si, ed ora vogliono ancora bene al loro padre, li ammiro.
Anche il ns. amico Anonimo 10 se non avesse sgamato la madre ora penserebbe di vivere in una famiglia modello...non credi?
Air


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, ma bisogna essere forti a tal punto di utilizzare questa pessima e negativa situazione che ci ha toccati per non ripeterla sugli altri. E questa è operazione non impossibile ma difficile, perchè ormai ci è stata trasmessa una certa filosofia di vita. PROBABILMENTE, se avessi genitori che si tradiscono, a quest'ora sarei qui dentro fiero di essere traditore. PROBABILMENTE.


I miei genitori stan insieme da 50 anni (mica cotiche eh!!) e che io sappia non vi è mai stata un'ombra (tutt'ora si fanno 4-5 mesi all'anno soli soletti insieme a svernare in inverno).

Eppure, a parte me, che già bene o male conosci, han altri due figli entrambi separati...

Mettiti anche questo campione nella statistica!


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ah, ok, ma hai dovuto prendere ben precisi provvedimenti, ovvero non dicendo loro cose che li avrebbero fatti star male (non che non li riguardavano!). Non li avete mai fatti assistere alle liti. E' logico che occhio non vede, cuore non duole...che è, la scoperta dell'acqua calda?
> Ma di un po': i figli sanno che il loro papy ha tradito la loro mamy? Se si, ed ora vogliono ancora bene al loro padre, li ammiro.
> Anche il ns. amico Anonimo 10 se non avesse sgamato la madre ora penserebbe di vivere in una famiglia modello...non credi?
> Air


 
Air, le famiglie modello non esistono.E non solo perchè esistono i tradimenti.Capisco il tuo punto di vista.Hai ragione quando dici che certi errori bisognerebbe non commetterli mai.Ma siamo umani.E di errori se ne fanno in continuazione..chi più chi meno seppur imponendosi di seguire la retta via.
E il bello è capire che anche i genitori possono sbagliare e accettarli per quello che sono.Saper crescere è fare i conti con una realtà che non ha nulla a che vedere con quella idilliaca in cui si vive da bambini..dove i genitori sono messi su un piedistallo e si pensa che non possano deluderci mai.Crescere è anche capire che è dagli errori che si migliora.
Sarebbe stupendo vivere in un mondo in cui i tradimenti non esistono.Vorrebbe dire essere circondati da persone che hanno tutte raggiunto una maturità sentimentale elevata.Ma non è realistico.Non facciamo tutti lo stesso percorso.Non attraversiamo tutti le stesse esperienze.Non cresciamo tutti allo stesso momento e con la stessa profondità.
O accetti la realrà o lotterai per sempre con i mulini a vento, come Don Chichotte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2007)

*ci mancherebbe!*



Airforever ha detto:


> Ah, ok, ma hai dovuto prendere ben precisi provvedimenti, ovvero non dicendo loro cose che li avrebbero fatti star male (non che non li riguardavano!). Non li avete mai fatti assistere alle liti. E' logico che occhio non vede, cuore non duole...che è, la scoperta dell'acqua calda?
> Ma di un po': i figli sanno che il loro papy ha tradito la loro mamy? Se si, ed ora vogliono ancora bene al loro padre, li ammiro.
> Anche il ns. amico Anonimo 10 se non avesse sgamato la madre ora penserebbe di vivere in una famiglia modello...non credi?
> Air


Certo che lo sanno del tradimento! Non abbiamo mai mentito loro! Glielo ha comunicato il padre, come di dovere, assumendosene l'onere! Astenersi dal dire è un conto, mentire è un altro!
Mia figlia mi rimprovera l'unica bugia che le ho detto quando aveva due anni e mezzo, per non spiegarle i motivi per cui avevo litigato con il noleggiatore del gommone (legati a averci fatto aspettare un tempo esagerato e non consentirci di farcelo recuperare al momento della riconsegna) le avevo detto che il gommone era rotto!
Dipende anche dall'atteggiamento che ho sempre dimostrato nei confronti degli altri e delle debolezze umane (qui mi conoscete un po'...) e dal fatto mai ci siamo posti come la famiglia del mulino bianco o di quelli che avrebbero DOVUTO stare insieme per obbligo...
Nel corso della loro vita hanno frequentato amici con ogni tipo di famiglia e avevamo avuto modo di confrontarci e, magari, convenire che i genitori sono genitori per sempre e che io non avrei fatto mai come la compagna dell'amica che aveva fomentato l'odio nei confrnti del padre (nello specifico una storia che ha dell'incredibile...) e abbiamo visto film e telefilm con senso critico valutando i comportamenti e estrapolando i valori che non sono venuti meno anche in questa circostanza drammatica.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Metterei qualche punto fermo, anche per non ingenerare troppa confusione al nostro giovane amico.
> 
> 
> > - I genitori sono persone ANCHE autonome rispetto al ruolo famigliare
> ...


Io ti inviterei a riflettere su quello che hai scritto.

Dalla nostra egocentricità i figli non possono difendersi da soli.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Air, le famiglie modello non esistono.E non solo perchè esistono i tradimenti.Capisco il tuo punto di vista.Hai ragione quando dici che certi errori bisognerebbe non commetterli mai.Ma siamo umani.E di errori se ne fanno in continuazione..chi più chi meno seppur imponendosi di seguire la retta via.
> E il bello è capire che anche i genitori possono sbagliare e accettarli per quello che sono.Saper crescere è fare i conti con una realtà che non ha nulla a che vedere con quella idilliaca in cui si vive da bambini..dove i genitori sono messi su un piedistallo e si pensa che non possano deluderci mai.Crescere è anche capire che è dagli errori che si migliora.
> *Sarebbe stupendo vivere in un mondo in cui i tradimenti non esistono*.Vorrebbe dire essere circondati da persone che hanno tutte raggiunto una maturità sentimentale elevata.Ma non è realistico.Non facciamo tutti lo stesso percorso.Non attraversiamo tutti le stesse esperienze.Non cresciamo tutti allo stesso momento e con la stessa profondità.
> O accetti la realrà o lotterai per sempre con i mulini a vento, come Don Chichotte.


Sarebbe stupendo. Ma sarebbe ancor più stupendo, *volerlo *un mondo così. Ma evidentemente molti non lo vogliono. Non sono superman, eppure non tradisco. Se tutti ragionassero a mio modo...
Ora, non pensiate che io mi voglia vantare con questa affermazione. Voglio solo trestimoniare che non faccio nessuna fatica e nessun sacrificio a non tradire. Per molti di voi sembra quasi impossibile questo mio modo di essere. E' facile ragazzi. E' facile. Però bisogna volerlo col cuore.
Ma è più conveniente non volerlo. Io che lo voglio, durante i mieri rapporti sentimentali ho sempre "sopportato" la stessa solfa. Il traditore mangia minestre diverse...
Air


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2007)

*lupa*



> Metti che il papà di sto ragazzo suoni sua moglie da anni come un tamburo.


è irriverente che io sia sbottata a ridere, lo so.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2007)

Originalmente inviato da *Fedifrago*  
_Metterei qualche punto fermo, anche per non ingenerare troppa confusione al nostro giovane amico.
_
_Citazione:

- I genitori sono persone ANCHE autonome rispetto al ruolo famigliare _
_




			
				miciolidia ha detto:
			
		


Sono i figli che sono dipendenti dai loro loro genitori, per quanto il nostro amico sia adulto.

i genitori per i figli sono esseri perfetti,ed ora per il nostro amico non lo sono piu'. è finita la fiaba purtroppo per lui, e quindi ricordagli della nostra autonomia mi sembra quantomeno fuori luogo.

Clicca per espandere...

_ 
_*Fuori luogo?!?!? e perchè mai? Comprendere che l'essere umano, genitori compresi, son imperfetti secondo te non lo mette in condizione di poter meglio capire al di là della rabbia che sicuramente proverà?*_
_*E dirgli che al di là del ruolo di genitore deve riconoscergliene altri che con quello non hanno a che fare è sbagliato?!? Come hai detto, non è più un bambino assolutamente dipendente dai genitori...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*_
_
- _
_Citazione:
Le dinamiche all'interno del matrimonio, della coppia, ai figli non è dato conoscerle tutte (Air metti che si tratti di un matrimonio in bianco per "colpa" del marito...nessuna possibilità di scusanti?) _
_
è dato pero' ricevere spiegazioni. *E questo mi pare di aver invitato a chiedere...
*

_
_Citazione:

- Il figlio emetterà sicuramente un proprio giudizio, sicuramente di condanna allo stato attuale, ma non potrà pretendere di imporlo alla madre (non gli compete, in quanto non è il ruolo materno in discussione) _
_
fedifrago...ma sei fuori?????non competerebbe alla madre di rassicurarlo sul suo ruolo????!!!!! *Rinfodera gli artigli veh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che c'entra il ruolo di madre, con quello di traditrice? Mi pare che il tradito sia il marito...dovrebbe rassicurarlo su quello? O torniamo al "O lo dici tu al papà o glielo dico io?" 
*
Per un figlio il genitore è l'essere perfetto in assoluto, e ora questo trauma ha sconvolto la vita di questo ragazzo e le sue certezze...a chi c. dovrebbe aspettare la competenza di rassicurarlo? alla vicina di casa o all'amante di di sua madre? *A sua madre competerà rassicurarlo sul fatto che la crisi nel rapporto col marito riguarda loro due e le loro dinamiche, non quelle del rapporto madre-figlio, su cui non deve aver dubbi...*

_
_Citazione:
- Il figlio non può farsi carico dell'aspettativa della famiglia da mulino bianco, e farsi paladino di quell'immagine; di quell'immagine, essendo ormai adulto, nel momento in cui deciderà di farsi la propria vita gliene importerà il giusto (discorso un pò ostico...magari lo approfondirò) _
_

il figlio si fa carico di questa aspettativa perchè è la natura che lo vuole, e con la stabilità di questa e la sua gestione in caso di difficoltà che sarà un uomo piu' forte o meno rispetto alle sue relazioni future. *Non spetta a lui la difesa di quell'immagine significa che lui potrà anche cercare di difenderla finchè gli pare, ma se non saranno marito e moglie a volerlo fare, la sua sarà fatica sprecata...La poteva anche avere per sè, ma non spetta a lui difenderla per tutti e da tutti..Quanto all'ultima frase su ciò che farà di lui un uomo più o meno forte nelle sue relazioni future...non son così convinto!
*

_
_Citazione:
Rifletterei su queste cose se fossi il nostro giovane forumista.  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

Io ti inviterei a riflettere su quello che hai scritto. *Anche io...perchè mi pare che tu l'abbia letta guardandola da un'angolazione...particolare!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Dalla nostra egocentricità i figli non possono difendersi da soli.
*E chi dovremmo chiamare a supporto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy ... Feddiiiii*

Sono sempre più preoccupata ...sono d'accordo con te, anche stavolta!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono sempre più preoccupata ...sono d'accordo con te, anche stavolta!


Leggo in te grande saggezza!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2007)

*!*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Leggo in te grande saggezza!!!


Perfect !


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2007)

> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Originalmente inviato da *Fedifrago*
> ...


 



ora ho capito meglio, e la mia non era una angolazione particolare almeno quanto la tua non puo' definirsi oggettiva in assoluto.

Grazie comunque.

quanto all'ultima domanda il supporto lo devono dare i genitori.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ora ho capito meglio, e la mia non era una angolazione particolare almeno quanto la tua non puo' definirsi oggettiva in assoluto.
> 
> Grazie comunque.
> 
> *quanto all'ultima domanda il supporto lo devo dare i genitori*.


Fammi capire meglio: noi dovremmo aiutare i nostri figli a difendersi dalla nostra egocentricità?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusa ma delle due l'una: o siamo egocentrici e quindi non vediamo altro che i *nostri* bisogni, o non lo siamo e quindi vediamo anche i loro, sempre, e i figli non hanno nulla da cui doversi difendere! 

Felice comunque di esser riuscito a spiegarmi meglio!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (13 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Leggo in te grande saggezza!!!


non è questa saggezza
saggezza ben altro è


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fammi capire meglio: noi dovremmo aiutare i nostri figli a difendersi dalla nostra egocentricità?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mi spiego , perchè credo che tu non abbia capito che la domanda fosse contestuale alla situazione del nostro amico.

presupposto :

tu scegli di lasciare tua moglie perchè vuoi vivere con te stesso o con l'amante, o scegli di farti l'amante e viverti tutti quati con questi bei satelliti che ti girano intorno.


domanda :

non è il tuo egocentrismo a vincere sulla scelta di un progetto familiare?


domanda 2:


Se tuo figlio sta male per questo, patisce questa scelta,( scelta che risponde ad un TUO bisogno di mettere te te stesso al centro della tua vita) chi è lo deve sostenere?

Risposte:


a. la famiglia - da intendersi : il padre e la madre.

b. la vicina di casa.

c. la tua amante.

d. il gatto o il cane.


è abbastanza Perfect  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il quadro ora?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (13 Giugno 2007)

Se tuo figlio sta male per questo, patisce questa scelta,( scelta che risponde ad un TUO bisogno di mettere te te stesso al centro della tua vita) chi è lo deve sostenere?

Risposte:


a. la famiglia - da intendersi : il padre e la madre.

b. la vicina di casa.

c. la tua amante.

d. il gatto o il cane.


è abbastanza Perfect  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il quadro ora?[/quote]

NESSUNA RISPOSTA E' ESATTA.
SE MI ENTRA UN LADRO IN CASA, NON CHIEDO SPIEGAZIONI AL LADRO STESSO O AL COMPLICE CHE FA DA PALO. MI DAREBBERO PLAUSIBILI SPIEGAZIONI, A PARER VOSTRO? 
ANONIMO10 NON PUO' RIVOLGERE PAROLA E RABBIA A CHI HA A LUI CAUSATO MALESSERE, CHIEDENDO DELUCIDAZIONI.
FireWalkWhithMe


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Originalmente inviato da *Fedifrago*
> _Metterei qualche punto fermo, anche per non ingenerare troppa confusione al nostro giovane amico._
> 
> 
> ...


 
Feddy.. ti rispondo solo così: è troppo comodo. I genitori DEVONO rendere conto anche ai figli del proprio tradimento, perchè un tradimento FERISCE anche il figlio non solo l'altro coniuge. Fa maleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee chissenefrega se un figlio ha 5 o 19 anni?! chissenefrega?! sua madre dice cazzate?! va con un altro uomo all'insaputa del padre?! ha scelto di tradire nonostante tutti i rischi del caso e si è fatta beccare dal figlio?! E allora signori, il figlio giudica e ne ha il sacrosanto diritto. Sacrosanto.
E che è scusate?! vogliamo la botte piena la moglie ubriaca e ferie per una settimana?! 
Che i genitori siano esseri umani va bene, lo sappiamo, ma scoprire la tresca di tua madre con un altro è tutta un'altra storia. Che debba parlare con lei e ascoltare ciò che ha da dire mi va più che bene, che lei abbia il DOVERE di ascoltare lui è altrettanto ovvio per me. Troppo comodo sennò, insisto. Le ferite restano Feddy, mia madre ha 60 anni e non l'ha ancora superata Feddy, fate pure finta di nulla ma negare che un figlio soffra come un cane, che abbia diritto di incazzarsi, essere deluso, pretendere spiegazioni e una risoluzione a me pare assurdo..."oh mamma, ho scoperto che hai l'amante no?! ora mi diresti perfavore perchè?! poi tranquilla fai quel che ti pare, se stasera dici che vai al cinema con le amiche e torni alle 3 perchè ti si è bucata una ruota dell'auto ci crederò senz'altro, chissenefrega del resto della famiglia tu hai tutto il diritto di provare emozioni.. emozionati anche per papà"



ps= ma le vie di mezzo no?! si passa da "i traditori sono suini geneticamente modificati (scoperto consultando un campione di 100 famiglie) , tali sono e tali moriranno, se li conosci li eviti, se li conosci non ti uccidono." al
"il figlio che scopre il tradimento della madre deve andare a parlere con lei, ascoltarla, e poi tornare alle sue faccende, e magari farsi anche un bell'esamino perchè è ora che cresca! infantile mammone del cavolo! tua madre, con le sue sottane ci fa quel che vuole e tu devi stare zitto  perchè non è messo in dubbio il rapporto madre figlio" 

rispondo di fretta, e un tantino irritata.
Consiglio la lettura del thread "quando noi figli ci sentiamo traditi". 
Difendete pure il traditore nei confronti del partner se volete, ma i figli....
Bruuuuuuuuuuuuu Persaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Micioooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Giugno 2007)

*ps= ma le vie di mezzo no?! si passa da "i traditori sono suini geneticamente modificati (scoperto consultando un campione di 100 famiglie) , tali sono e tali moriranno, se li conosci li eviti, se li conosci non ti uccidono."* al
"il figlio che scopre il tradimento della madre deve andare a parlere con lei, ascoltarla, e poi tornare alle sue faccende, e magari farsi anche un bell'esamino perchè è ora che cresca! infantile mammone del cavolo! tua madre, con le sue sottane ci fa quel che vuole e tu devi stare zitto perchè non è messo in dubbio il rapporto madre figlio" 

rispondo di fretta, e un tantino irritata.
Consiglio la lettura del thread "quando noi figli ci sentiamo traditi". 
Difendete pure il traditore nei confronti del partner se volete, ma i figli....
Bruuuuuuuuuuuuu Persaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Micioooooooooooooooooo[/quote]


Non digerisci proprio questo mio personale sondaggio, eh?
Mi domando il perchè t'infastidisce.
Mi domando il perchè devi essermi contro quando, come ti ho già detto, non sono dati da me inventati pur d'avere ragione bensì dati di fatto. Se non condividi, è giusto che tu lo dica (e lo hai già fatto).
Mettici una pietra sopra...*come ti ho già detto, sarò io lo sfigato che è predisposto a trovarsi ragazze zoccolette e sarò sempre io lo sfigato ad aver preso un'altrettanto sfigato campione di persone d'analizzare.* Andrò a chiedere una grazia.
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2007)

*Otella*

Potrei autocitarmi ripetendo quel che scritto qualche pagina fa sull'interessante confronto.
Ma il thread è di Anonimo, che magari ha già parlato con la madre e tornerà per chiederci altro, e c'è chi ha pensato dal suo punto di vista e chi ha pensato dal suo punto di vita e da quello della madre.
Sanno tutti che sono una tradita, ma non ho mai escluso che avrei potuto essere una traditrice se ci fossero state le condizioni. In ogni caso ci sono per chiunque aspetti della propria vita che non vorrebbe fossero conosciuti dai figli o del passato o del presente. Anche senza pensare di dover giustificare un mio tradimento avrebbe potuto succedere che venisse invece scoperto da un mio figlio un tradimento di una mia amica di cui io ero a conoscenza. Anche di questo avrei dovuto rendere conto e dare delle spiegazioni, come devo dare delle spiegazioni se mi mostro pigra, trascurata non "perfetta" nel lavoro, nei rapporti sociali o nel..fare il sugo.
In ogni mio modo di essere so di dover render conto ai figli, ma c'è un limite.
Come giustamente dici c'è una via di mezzo: tra dire al figlio che non lo riguarda a dover spiegare i particolari intimi della propria vita intima e sessuale e rendere il figlio controllore degli spostamenti e dell'uso del tempo e del cell o del pc ...c'è una via di mezzo!
Non credo che la seconda posizione, oltre che più onerosa per la madre, non lo sia anche per il figlio che dovrebbe assumersi responsabilità che non gli competono.
Ovvio che confido nel senso di responsabilità della madre che in seguito alla scoperta certamente prenderà una decisione netta, ma non credo che spetti al figlio fare il controllore, né a noi incitarlo ad assumere un ruolo para-maritale che avrebbe per lui effetti ancor più devastante della scoperta del tradimento.
Questo sembrava uscire da alcuni post e a questo mi sono ribellata (e mi sembra sia la stessa posizione di Feddy), che Annimo abbia tutto il diritto di essere deluso, addolorato, arrabbiato e che spetti alla madre farsene carico ...è pacifico!
Che essere genitori sia facile non credo lo pensi nessuno e che molti non siano all'altezza è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Ho visto genitori incapaci di farsi carico del dolore che avrebbe causato al figlio la morte del gatto! Mi auguro che la madre di Anonimo sia in grado di gestire il rapporto con il figlio meglio di come ha gestito i suoi sentimenti.
Ma potrebbe essere sconvolta e travolta dalla situazione, come è successo a tanti di noi.
Anche un genitore è un essere umano!

Chiedo scusa per la prolissità


----------



## Bruja (13 Giugno 2007)

*Poche parole*

Premesso che le statistiche le fanno le pecore, e che gli individui rispondono al proprio sentire e alle proprie responsabilità, almenO in questo ambito, credo che sia inutile e ridondante parlarsi addosso su qualcosa che alla fine sente in sè un ragazzo neppure ventenne che scopre che la madre se la fa con l'amico di casa....
ANdiamo, spazziamoi via tutte le menate liberali e libertarie, questo ragazzo vede che sua madre non è reprensibile per il ruolo di moglie, anche se quello conta, ma per il riferimento autorevole e educativo che dovrebbe rappresenbtare.
Adesso lo so che tutti mi verrete addosso per dirmi che il figlio è altra cosa dal rapporto di coppia, ma allora, avevano ragioni i genitori borghesi dell'800 che infilavano i figli in collegio ed il problema era superato!!! 
Cosa significa secondo voi educare? insegnare a prendere le posate giuste a tavola?
Significa preparare i figLi alla vita, alle sue difficoltà ed alle sue aggressioni, e certamenbte per essere un punto di riferimento, più quel punto è trasparente e inattaccabile e meglio è!
D'altronde sapete che vi dico, e potete mandarmi dove sappiamo finchè volete, la madre 
voleva fare i fatti suoi senza coinvolgimenti di figli, e allora si fosse attrezzata alla bisogna.
E' come andare a dire ad una coppia in cui uno ha scoperto il tradimento dell'altro che doveva farsi i fatti suoi o che non doveva indagare......... siamo umani e non dei decreti risopettosi della privacy. Questa madre è stata imprudente, forse perchè era più attenta a nascondersi al marito che ai figli.
Non la giudico come madre o come persona, la giudico come chi, sapendo di fare qualcosa di non proprio specchiato, non ha saputo, potuto o voluto proteggere il suo segreto ed i figli stessi da questo segreto.
Ora dare al figlio le spiegazioni che chiede è doveroso..........altro che bubbole!
Mettetevi voi nei panni del ragazzo e immagimatevi non a chiacchiere ma veramente di vedere costra madre che tresca con l'amico di famiglia...... poi li voglio leggere gli interventi di ognuno, e valutate che qui di ventenni ce ne sono davvero pochi!
Difendo il ragazzo perchè come in altre situazioni di tradimento, chi scopre in simili situazioni il fatto e sa che il problema investe parimenti i propri affetti non sa davvero a chi votarsi.....
Bruja

P.S. Il ragazzo vuole capire.... non tanto le motivazioniche quanto gli stati d'animo, e questo non significa fare delazione!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> > Premesso che le statistiche le fanno le pecore,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (13 Giugno 2007)

Torno a ripetere che non è detto che un genitore che tradisce sia un pessimo genitore.
il peggior genitore è quello che non ama abbastanza, non quello che non è monolitico nei valori.
i miei genitori mi hanno trasmesso una grande quantità di valori, che io ho fatto miei, ma non mi hanno amato abbastanza, o comunque non mi hanno fatto crescere nell'accettazione. Le certezze io non le ho perse, perchè non le ho mai avute, se non nei diktat che mi venivano imposti.
Eppure erano una coppia unita...sono stati fedeli l'uno all'altro.
Non so realmente quale sia stata la portata del danno che la loro educazione mi ha inflitto, ma i miei bambini (figli di una coppia di separti) sono almeno apparentemente più sereni, di quanto eravamo mia sorella ed io...
Credo che il tema che stiamo toccando, sia talmente delicato, da non poter essere sufffragato da statistiche e generalizzazioni.
Mi rendo conto che la mia è solo una esperienza personale..ma credo che valga più di una statistica o di u dogma che lascia il tempo che trova.
La vita è più complicata dei nostri dogmi.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2007)

*cito Fedifrago*

*"Non spetta a lui la difesa di quell'immagine significa che lui potrà anche cercare di difenderla finchè gli pare, ma se non saranno marito e moglie a volerlo fare, la sua sarà fatica sprecata*

*Non spetta a lui la difesa di quell'immagine significa che lui potrà anche cercare di difenderla finchè gli pare, ma se non saranno marito e moglie a volerlo fare, la sua sarà fatica sprecata..*

*.La poteva anche avere per sè, ma non spetta a lui difenderla per tutti e da tutti..Quanto all'ultima frase su ciò che farà di lui un uomo più o meno forte nelle sue relazioni future...non son così convinto!"*




*Fedifrago, guarda che non è che gli tocchi per sua intenzione difendere l'immagine che si era creata di sua madre...è cosi per te, per me, per tutti , dal momento in cui nasciamo.*


*perchè credi che faccia cosi male? evabbè, ha 20 anni e allora? a chi la vogliamo delegare questa spiegazione....e se non arriva vabbè..sti cavoli...crescerà lo stesso , si farà le ossa...*


*"Fatica sprecata "...è sprecato il tempo che dedichi a rimarginare una ferita?*

*Già...devo pensare allora che Fedifrago non le abbia mai subite...*


*e perchè scrivi "la poteva avere anche per sè " cosa ? la difesa?se è cosi , guarda che lui una spiegazione la deve cercare per sè stesso prima di tutto e non per il padre!!! *


*ao' è la madre, non una qualsiasi donna. *

*e infine...ti stupiresti che dopo questo episodio nutrisse sentimenti negativi verso tutto il genere femminile? e non sapesse piu' fidarsi di nessuna? *


----------



## Old Angel (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *"Non spetta a lui la difesa di quell'immagine significa che lui potrà anche cercare di difenderla finchè gli pare, ma se non saranno marito e moglie a volerlo fare, la sua sarà fatica sprecata*
> 
> *Non spetta a lui la difesa di quell'immagine significa che lui potrà anche cercare di difenderla finchè gli pare, ma se non saranno marito e moglie a volerlo fare, la sua sarà fatica sprecata..*
> 
> ...


Io conosco un paio di figli di traditi.......roba da serial killer


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Io conosco un paio di figli di traditi.......roba da serial killer


 

eccalla', grazie Angel.

e io ne conosco solo uno...uno che tradisce sistematicamente e con modalità precise da orologio sfizzero.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

*angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Io conosco un paio di figli di traditi.......roba da serial killer


 Ma che fanno, mi hai incuriosito.


----------



## Old Angel (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma che fanno, mi hai incuriosito.


Beh uno, tratta le donne come delle merde e mena, l'altro se potesse appenderebbe  il babbo per le palle...lo odia a morte, nel vero senso della parola.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

probabilmente sarò io che non mi faccio capire, perchè a questo punto dubito che possano essere in tanti a non voler leggere quello che ho scritto o che per lo meno intendevo.

Repetite iuvant? sperem! 

OTELLA: 
NON ho detto che il figlio non può giudicare (=farsi una propria opinione), non deve incazzarsi, non deve esser deluso o continuare la sua vita come se niente fosse... 
Ho detto che è INDISPENSABILE il dialogo e il confronto con la madre, anche duro se necessario, ma APERTO, non chiuso nel proprio dolore e giudizio, ma disposto davvero ad ascoltare e a ragionarne e, per quanto difficile, cercare di capire.
Dici che lei dovrà ascoltarlo? secondo te, nel momento in cui sa che lui sa, non pensi che possa capirne anche i pensieri oltre che i sentimenti? come si sentirà secondo te? Ma quel che dovrà fare la farà per propria autonoma decisione (e potrebbe anche essere quella di separarsi, giusto? Anche in quel caso...addio famiglia del mulino bianco...e lui come vivrà la cosa secondo te? Con il cuore leggero perchè la madre non mente più? O con maggiori sensi di colpa, se avrà cercato di imporre la sua volontà nel pretendere che lei faccia chiarezza e non  rispettando il suo ruolo di madre?)

Bruja:
Ovvio che spiegazioni debbano venire, se queste possono essere date nei modi che consentano di non far ancora più danni (tipo demolire anche l'immagine paterna...lo possiamo escludere?)
Preparare i figli alla vita, al punto a cui son arrivati, è anche spiegare che quella donna che è anche madre o madre che è anche donna,è un essere umano fallace. O sbaglio? 


Micia...MICIAAAAA!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io di mia madre ho accettato tutto, le debolezze, gli errori, il non voler vedere e il non sapersi far rispettare come madre dai miei fratelli...certo, ho più del doppio degli anni di anonimo e non credere che non mi sia costata fatica e dolore....ma non son stato al gioco di non voler vedere... Anonimo questa possibilità di procedere per gradi non l'ha avuta...ne prendiamo atto si o no? Ci son situazioni che ti costringono a crescere in fretta...ehhh si, la vita non è quel bel giardino fiorito che ci han mostrato da piccoli! Appurato ciò che famo? diamo fuoco a tutto quanto? 

Quanto alla fatica sprecata....a che servirà cercare di imporre un qualcosa che non spetta a lui, cosa potrà ottenere?? cosa?!!! Ripeto, lui potrà solo evidenziare il suo malessere, ma le scelte NON spettano a lui...non si tratta di chiudere una ferita con ago e filo, ma di ricostruire un'immagine..che non c'è più e non potrà, purtroppo, più esserci!!! Se non è fatica sprecata questa!

Infine non parlavo di difesa che doveva avere per se, ma sempre di quella immagine: che lui non può imporre se non vi è qualcuno disposto a condividerla con lui!

Quanto alla fiducia nelle altre donne...no, non credo che sarà in difficoltà su quello, ma, se mai, nell'accettare che tutto il genere umano può commettere errori...e in quel genere umano vi è anche lui, anche se gli auguro, di cuore, di commetterne meno possibile!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Io conosco un paio di figli di traditi.......roba da serial killer


Si, vabbeh....notte!!!!


----------



## Old Angel (14 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si, vabbeh....notte!!!!


Senza tanti vabbè, si parla di bambini ragazzini e non, e già pesante una separazione, ma la scoperta di un tradimento fa impazzire un adulto, figuriamoci loro, si ha sempre la convinzione che si abituano che la cosa passa, sempre per giustificarsi e per non sentirsi in colpa perchè tanto sono giovani al mondo c'è merda peggiore è tutta esperienza per affrontare il mondo...e si diciamo vabbè


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

Micia...MICIAAAAA!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







> Io di mia madre ho accettato tutto, le debolezze, gli errori, il non voler vedere e il non sapersi far rispettare come madre dai miei fratelli...


Una sola domanda UNA : TI SEI MAI SENTITO ABBANDONATO IRRIMEDIABILMENTE DA QUESTA IMMAGINE CHE AVEVI DI TUA MADRE.

e sottolineo immagine fedifrago, per il tradimento che ha spostato la Signora incauta verso l'amante questo ragazzo probabilmente lo sta vivendo cone un abbandono.

probabilmente esagero, ma se non si fosse sentito cosi solo e spaventato non sarebbe corso qui a cercare un sostegno di qualsiasi tipo.

Qui nom si tratta di una debolezza di Donna, ma di RUOLO di MADRE. è sostanziale.è sostanziale la differenza. e per quanto anagraficamente sia adulto, queste risposte le deve ricevere.

Anonimo deve capire perchè , per come, chi ha tradito e cosa.

Tu semplifichi...troppo a mio parere. questa è l'osservazione che mi permetto di fare .





> certo, ho più del doppio degli anni di anonimo e non credere che non mi sia costata fatica e dolore....ma non son stato al gioco di non voler vedere...


gioco di non volere vedere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Semmai spavento che ti impedisce di capire cosa fare.





> Quanto alla fatica sprecata....a che servirà cercare di imporre un qualcosa che non spetta a lui, cosa potrà ottenere?? cosa?!!! Ripeto, lui potrà solo evidenziare il suo malessere, ma le scelte NON spettano a lui...non si tratta di chiudere una ferita con ago e filo, ma di ricostruire un'immagine..che non c'è più e non potrà, purtroppo, più esserci!!! Se non è fatica sprecata questa!


 

Cosa gli consigli? un viaggetto sulle dolomiti invece di preoccuparsi di questa cosa?

e poi " le scelte non spettano a lui",,,ovvio che non spettano a lui, lui è solo spettatore passivo ferito in questo quadretto..che scelte potrebbe fare? 






> Infine non parlavo di difesa che doveva avere per se, ma sempre di quella immagine: che lui non può imporre se non vi è qualcuno disposto a condividerla con lui!


certo che no. non puo' prendere una pistola e puntarla verso la madre se questa non vuole spiegare, non puo'... che cacchio dico pure io...non dovrebbe....






> Quanto alla fiducia nelle altre donne...no, non credo che sarà in difficoltà su quello, ma, se mai, nell'accettare che tutto il genere umano può commettere errori...e in quel genere umano vi è anche lui, anche se gli auguro, di cuore, di commetterne meno possibile!


veramente dovrebbe accettare la madre col suo errore e non se stesso che lo sta subendo.ripeto, probabilmente io forse per natura tendo a problematizzare quanto tu invece semplifichi.

Mi auguro che *Anonimo *possa affrontare con la giusta serenità questa situazione che lo vede protagonista e trovi la forza per uscirne.

*Anonimo*, scusa se ho in qualche modo contribuito a confonderti o a ingigantire la cosa,il mio è stato un tentativo forse esagerato nei modi di entrare in empatia con quello che stai provando.

Se lo vorrai, siamo qui.

micio.


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*

Cito:

Bruja:
Ovvio che spiegazioni debbano venire, se queste possono essere date nei modi che consentano di non far ancora più danni (tipo demolire anche l'immagine paterna...lo possiamo escludere?)
Preparare i figli alla vita, al punto a cui son arrivati, è anche spiegare che quella donna che è anche madre o madre che è anche donna,è un essere umano fallace. O sbaglio? 


_Va bene, ma non ho preteso di avere l'oracolo in tasca, è chiaro che le sèpiegazioni sono SEMPRE parziali, e non parlo solo di questo caso ma per tutto il genere umano, tuttavia lui ha degli interrogativi e se non rischia di chiarirseli con la madre, il rischio restante, forse peggio della demolizione dell'immagine del padre (che diciamocelo anche a 20 anni la prenderei con le molle perchè è la prima cosa che verrebbe in mente anche ad un criceto) _è che lui non interferisca, disprezzi (perchè è scontato) la madre e faccia quell'ostruzionismo che in famiglia prima o poi farebbe scoppiare comunque il bubbone.
Cerchiamo di capirci, certe valutazioni liberali e democratiche si hanno a 40 anni non a venti e lui non ha colpa se è giovane, nè che come tutti i giovani sia forse un po' manicheo, ma questa è la vita!
Feddy la madre ha diritto di fare quello che vuole, se le va bene anche di tradire il marito, ma dal momento che il figlio lo sa, è nel SUO interesse chiarire, e se è vero che è anche un essere umano fallace.... beh non sarebbe male che mettesse una pezza al fallo che ha fatto aprendo col figlio un dialogo attento.
Che poi tutto sia fatto con la massima serenità e civiltà è cosa che auspichiamo tutti, io per prima....
Bruja


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Non so se stiamo aiutando Anonimo in maniera concreta.
Di lui sappiamo poco, altrettanto della sua famiglia, del grado di maturità che ha raggiunto, del livello di intimità che ha con i suoi genitori (padre compreso).
Torno a ripetere che non si può generalizzare e vi ricordo che il grado di fedeltà che un coniuge porta all'altro, non è il solo indice di valutazione di un figlio.
C'è un milione di altri modi di tradire la fiducia dei nostri figli, di violentare le loro coscienze, di deluderli...ma credo che ci siano anche milioni di possibilità di recupero.

Per Angel- La visione di un padre succube ed infelice, che continua a convivere con una donna che disprezza ( e a concepirci figli), non passerà inosservata.
Tu riesci a sopportarlo, sei sicuro che i tuoi bambini non percepiscano questa totale mancanza di dignità e rispetto reciproco? Davvero sicuro che il tuo sia spirito di sacrificio, o semplicemente un accomodamento per mancanza di coraggio?
Quale idea avranno i tuoi figli di amore coniugale? Che vita affettiva avranno secondo te? Pensaci.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Senza tanti vabbè, si parla di bambini ragazzini e non, e già pesante una separazione, ma la scoperta di un tradimento fa impazzire un adulto, figuriamoci loro, si ha sempre la convinzione che si abituano che la cosa passa, sempre per giustificarsi e per non sentirsi in colpa perchè tanto sono giovani al mondo c'è merda peggiore è tutta esperienza per affrontare il mondo...e si diciamo vabbè


 
condivido tutto Angel.


la filosofia del" vabbè", fedifrago a parte perchè non lui il problema,ha la capacità di smuovermi i nervi.


----------



## Old Angel (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non so se stiamo aiutando Anonimo in maniera concreta.
> Di lui sappiamo poco, altrettanto della sua famiglia, del grado di maturità che ha raggiunto, del livello di intimità che ha con i suoi genitori (padre compreso).
> Torno a ripetere che non si può generalizzare e vi ricordo che il grado di fedeltà che un coniuge porta all'altro, non è il solo indice di valutazione di un figlio.
> C'è un milione di altri modi di tradire la fiducia dei nostri figli, di violentare le loro coscienze, di deluderli...ma credo che ci siano anche milioni di possibilità di recupero.
> ...


Primo non è che ci concepisco figli tanto per il gusto di farlo, è un discorso lungo.
Secondo quello che esterno qui non è detto che lo faccio anche in casa, però posso garantirti che tutti i miei bimbi hanno un sorriso bellissimo e sono sereni, ora non soffrono più, ho la fortuna sfortuna di incassare e trattenere dentro di me senza far percepire questo a chi mi sta intorno.
Per la mancanza di coraggio posso darti pienamente ragione, non ho il coraggio di dare ai miei figli una vita piena di privazioni per la mia felicità.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

*Personalmente, per quanto posa interessare*

Parlo da tradita..,.e sinceramente non mi pare una forma di amore verso i figli neanche costringerli(seppur sottilmente) a parteggiare.
Mi sarebbe stato facile, ma non l'ho fatto.
Non condivio nessuna forma di "accomodamento", di faciloneria, nè in un senso, nè in un altro.
Ripeto, con tutto il rispetto che porto ad Angel, non credo che la sua visione delle cose sia giusta.
D'altra parte anche gli accomodamenti di Feddy, mi sembrano un tantino egoistici (ma lui sa come la penso in materia)


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

*iris*



> Iris ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non so se stiamo aiutando Anonimo in maniera concreta.
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Parlo da tradita..,.e sinceramente non mi pare una forma di amore verso i figli neanche costringerli(seppur sottilmente) a parteggiare.
> Mi sarebbe stato facile, ma non l'ho fatto.
> Non condivio nessuna forma di "accomodamento", di faciloneria, nè in un senso, nè in un altro.
> Ripeto, con tutto il rispetto che porto ad Angel, non credo che la sua visione delle cose sia giusta.
> D'altra parte anche gli accomodamenti di Feddy, mi sembrano un tantino egoistici (ma lui sa come la penso in materia)


Hai perfettamente ragione, ma purtroppo non ero in me, ormai certe scelte avrei dovuto farle 2 figli fa


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Primo non è che ci concepisco figli tanto per il gusto di farlo, è un discorso lungo.
> Secondo quello che esterno qui non è detto che lo faccio anche in casa, però posso garantirti che tutti i miei bimbi hanno un sorriso bellissimo e sono sereni, ora non soffrono più, ho la fortuna sfortuna di incassare e trattenere dentro di me senza far percepire questo a chi mi sta intorno.
> Per la mancanza di coraggio posso darti pienamente ragione, non ho il coraggio di dare ai miei figli una vita piena di privazioni per la mia felicità.


 
Angel, solo una cosa...i bimbi percepiscono quello che tu credi sia impercepibile.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> > è la chiarezza iris che aiuta un figlio. ma è dificile da capire?
> >
> > Se ci fosse stato quel grado di intimità, Anonimo non avrebbe avuto quetse difficoltà ad affrontare la cosa, sebbene avrebbe comunque preservalo la madre da questa scoperta.
> > Ben sapendo che un figlio adulto poteva mettere le mani sul pc di casa.O no? assolviamo pure questa superficialità? sto facendo quella generalizza? tra un po' dovro' anche leggere che è il figlio a dovere chiedere scusa...di essere entrato nella privacy della madre.eccheccazz'.
> > ...


----------



## Bruja (14 Giugno 2007)

*E va bene...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Angel, solo una cosa...i bimbi percepiscono quello che tu credi sia impercepibile.


Ora, detto che i bimbi percepiscono l'impercepibile Angel che strada avrebbe secondo voi da percorrere?
Ha fatto una scelta, giusta o sbagliata, è fatta e da quel capo bisogna partire... l'analisi retroattiva serve solo a capire come ci si è arrivati non a decidere cosa sia meglio fare ora.
Se lui riesce a convivere con questa realtà, bisognerà prendere atto che ha scelto la sua strada, e se cerca di fare tutto nel migliore dei modi, non è che ci siano altre soluzioni più felici salvo chiudere e vedere a cosa si va incontro. Nessuno sostiene che ha fatto la scelta migliore possibile, ma dal momento che l'ha fatta.... deve gestirla al meglio, e mi pare che stia cercando di farlo da tempo.
Piuttosto è invece il ragazzo che ha tutto il tempo ed il modo di capire e magari comprendere prima di farsi pregiudizi e preconcetti, e la madre dovrebbe aiutarlo in questa fase.
E' tanto difficile capire che quando si ha un figlio da educare, questo verbo esiste anche in caso di tradimento, specie se LUI ha scoperto la tresca? 
Credo che pretendiamo da questo ragazzo una maturità ed un autogoverno che spesso non troviamo neppure nei quarantenni!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

*iris*

lo so che la tua scelta dimostra il contrario cara, l'ho pure scritto.


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ora, detto che i bimbi percepiscono l'impercepibile Angel che strada avrebbe secondo voi da percorrere?
> Ha fatto una scelta, giusta o sbagliata, è fatta e da quel capo bisogna partire... l'analisi retroattiva serve solo a capire come ci si è arrivati non a decidere cosa sia meglio fare ora.
> Se lui riesce a convivere con questa realtà, bisognerà prendere atto che ha scelto la sua strada, e se cerca di fare tutto nel migliore dei modi, non è che ci siano altre soluzioni più felici salvo chiudere e vedere a cosa si va incontro. Nessuno sostiene che ha fatto la scelta migliore possibile, ma dal momento che l'ha fatta.... deve gestirla al meglio, e mi pare che stia cercando di farlo da tempo.
> Piuttosto è invece il ragazzo che ha tutto il tempo ed il modo di capire e magari comprendere prima di farsi pregiudizi e preconcetti, e la madre dovrebbe aiutarlo in questa fase.
> ...


Deve percorrere la strada che ritiene più giusta ed accettabile ma non si illuda che i bimbi non percepiscano solo per il fatto che lui è molto bravo a celare.

Per quanto riguarda Anonimo ha una normalissima e comprensibilissima reazione di rabbia nei confronti dell amadre, ma superata la fase iniziale dovrà cercare di guardare alla situazione con ragionevolezza e provare a vedere i genitori come persone che commettono errori come tutti.soprattutto deve parlarne con la madre ed affrontare l'argomento.i segreti i misteri e tutto ciò che si soffoca crea mostri.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

*Miciolidia*

grazie micetta...tutti i giorni mi chiedo se ho fatto bene...
ho infinito rispetto per Angel, e immagino che tutti i giorni anche lui si chieda quanto possa sopportare...sono convinta che agisca in tutta coscienza...

Il guaio è che cercare di porre rimedio ai danni fatti da altri è pressochè impossibile, in qualcosa si sbaglia sempre.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

*Il vabbè...*

Preciso solo e poi chiudo, perchè pare non si voglia capire che ho sempre detto che è INDISPENSABILE ed IRRINUNCIABILE che la madre parli col figlio e gli dia tutte le spiegazioni necessarie nel modo giusto e fin dove si sente di potergliele dare equilibratamente, che quel VABBEH era riferito alla generalizzazione di Angel riguardo ai figli di separati.

Potrei dire di conoscere il figlio di una coppia "perfetta", grandi lavoratori, impegnata nel sociale, nella parrocchia, insieme da quarant'anni, che si droga ruba ed è un violento...

Serve a qualcosa? Deve portare a pensare che i figli di coppie "sane" (contrapposte evidentemente a quelle "guaste" di chi si separa..) son ancora più a rischio? 

Scusate il termine, ma quell'esempio buttato lì mi è sembrato proprio una gran caxxata!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

*



Per la mancanza di coraggio posso darti pienamente ragione, non ho il coraggio di dare ai miei figli una vita piena di privazioni per la mia felicità.

Clicca per espandere...




!!!




15 38 24 84  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Angel, è talmente forte e significativo quello che hai scritto che mi sono permessa di fare una battuta .

se non li giochi dimmelo che cancello il post, non si sa mai che tu debba vivere anche questo senso di colpa 

	
	
		
		
	


	















*


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Preciso solo e poi chiudo, perchè pare non si voglia capire che ho sempre detto che è INDISPENSABILE ed IRRINUNCIABILE che la madre parli col figlio e gli dia tutte le spiegazioni necessarie nel modo giusto e fin dove si sente di potergliele dare equilibratamente, che quel VABBEH era riferito alla generalizzazione di Angel riguardo ai figli di separati.
> 
> Potrei dire di conoscere il figlio di una coppia "perfetta", grandi lavoratori, impegnata nel sociale, nella parrocchia, insieme da quarant'anni, che si droga ruba ed è un violento...
> 
> ...


 
probabilmente se avessero messo piu' attenzione in casa invece di distribuirla alla parrocchia e al lavoro, forse, e lo sottolineo, avrebbero avuto risposte diverse.

e comunque continui a spostare il punto. perchè non abbiamo mai scritto che una coppia che non si separa è una coppia giusta e nemmeno il contrario.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> probabilmente se avessero messo piu' attenzione in casa invece di distribuirla alla parrocchia e al lavoro, forse, e lo sottolineo, avrebbero avuto risposte diverse.


 
Mò il buon esempio, il punto di riferimento certo, i valori non contano più?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io ci vedo molte contraddizioni in questi due pesi e due misure....poi...vedete un pò voi....




			
				miciolidia ha detto:
			
		

> e comunque continui a spostare il punto. perchè non abbiamo mai scritto che una coppia che non si separa è una coppia giusta e *nemmeno il contrario*.


Se così fosse, che c'azzeccava l'esempio di angel??!?!?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

*Iris...*







Iris ha detto:


> grazie micetta...tutti i giorni mi chiedo se ho fatto bene...
> ho infinito rispetto per Angel, e immagino che tutti i giorni anche lui si chieda quanto possa sopportare...sono convinta che agisca in tutta coscienza...
> 
> Il guaio è che cercare di porre rimedio ai danni fatti da altri è pressochè impossibile, in qualcosa si sbaglia sempre.


 

Non lo dire  a me....si acconza na cosa e se ne sfascia un'altra...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mò il buon esempio, il punto di riferimento certo, i valori non contano più?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

il buon esempio prima di tutto lo dai esercitando *il giusto ruolo* nell'ambito della famiglia .

che il mio coinquilino sia sto caxxo e quell'altro in termini politici ( se vogliamo entrare nel sociale) o sia un esempio di illustre studioso, mio figlio non imparerà certo da questi suoi ruoli a crescere sano e equilibrato.

e scusate se sono entrata nel personale, la famiglia dei parrocchiani non la conosco, la mia diversamente si.


----------



## Old Angel (14 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Preciso solo e poi chiudo, perchè pare non si voglia capire che ho sempre detto che è INDISPENSABILE ed IRRINUNCIABILE che la madre parli col figlio e gli dia tutte le spiegazioni necessarie nel modo giusto e fin dove si sente di potergliele dare equilibratamente, che quel VABBEH era riferito alla generalizzazione di Angel riguardo ai figli di separati.
> 
> Potrei dire di conoscere il figlio di una coppia "perfetta", grandi lavoratori, impegnata nel sociale, nella parrocchia, insieme da quarant'anni, che si droga ruba ed è un violento...
> 
> ...


Sai Fedi il mio è un esempio portato all'estremo cmque persone che ho conosciuto realmente e che si sono confidate con me, ma l'ho detto proprio per non generalizzare, il fatto è che gli....*adulti* prima di fare *giochini* del menga dovrebbero pensarci 2 volte perchè molte volte le conseguenze sono mooolto pesanti, ma non per loro.


----------

